# Nanowrimo! How did you do today? Word count check in



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's day one of Nanowrimo! How are you doing? Do you have a plan for how you will hit your daily words?  My plan is to try and get as much done in the early morning hours as possible. That's how I did it the year I 'won'. Everyone has their different time of day that works for them, for me it's bright and early and the key is to make the coffee and dive in....no checking email or KB, no internet at all until my writing session is done.

This morning I was able to go a little over an hour and got 842 words down. Not as many as I'd hoped but I had no idea what I was going to write, so there was a bit of thinking and dreaming time going on. Hopefully when I jump back in tonight it will go more quickly. I left off in the middle of a scene and have an idea what needs to happen next so we'll see.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

I got bogged down with replying to beta readers for another novel and my artist.

Word count at present: 0.

Ok, time for some writing!


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

I am about to start now before I go to work!

Good luck everyone.

Current word count: 0.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Clocked 542 words at midnight before going to sleep.
Will do the rest in small writing sessions between now (2pm) and tonight when I go to sleep.

_You can never know when the Shitlings will allow you to write.
Every sentence written down is a good sentence._


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

729 post-midnight. That number will grow by midnight tonight.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

572 post midnight, and once I finish breakfast that will grow by about 2k.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Well, I'm at the dayjob, but I did get a good blurb done for the book I'm going to start on.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I had an hour and got 631 words done. I know I'm not supposed to edit, but I also polished up the other pages in the chapter so I can get it in good enough shape to send to my critique group in a few days, then will stop editing when I get to the next chapter.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Current time spent: 30 minutes.
Current count: 502 words.

Hoping to get that up to 100 minutes & 2k words by the end of the day…


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

1526


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Sat down and got the job done. I woke up super determined and ended up setting a new personal record for word count in a day! I'm off for a bath and a glass of wine now.   Keep up the great work, everyone!

WC- 13,370


----------



## SaraJoEaston (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm at 2,200 words for now. I'm going to eat some lunch, then get that word count over 3,000.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Savannah_Page said:


> Sat down and got the job done. I woke up super determined and ended up setting a new personal record for word count in a day! I'm off for a bath and a glass of wine now.  Keep up the great work, everyone!
> 
> WC- 13,370


Holy moly, Savannah! Go, girl!


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Well done so far, especially Savannah! 
I've got just over 2,000 words in 2 sessions, now have to go out to my theatre group.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

1035 for the afternoon. Need to stop now and eat something, then the kid comes home, so writing time is shot until much later. 

I'm hoping to beef up my afternoons so that I don't have to leave too much writing for the nights. I might have done better this afternoon but I TOTALLY needed a nap!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

3413 at the end of the afternoon, which is more than the planning for today was (3346). Now I've got time to work on other stuff, like uni work, or just hang out and have fun playing videogames


----------



## Luckymoose (Jan 23, 2012)

I wrote 1740 in the hour after midnight. That is about as much as I am likely to do until midnight tonight, as my birthday takes precedence over word count until then. 

EDIT: Added another couple hundred.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

1600 and going to a write in tonight. I'm hoping to have 6K before Sunday, as I'm going to a Ren Faire and I don't want to get behind!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

3,593 for me, which just convinces me I'll be able to handle 5k a day once both of my kiddies are in school all day.  Savannah totally blew me out of the water, though.  Way to go!

The only part of NaNo I've done the past two years is the writing.  I think this year I'll make it a point to go to some write ins and things and get to know my fellow local NaNo participants.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I spent a couple hours on it and got 1820 words done. That's huge for me since I rarely write more than 500 words a day. But I've been making notes and planning for this novel the past couple weeks. I think the lesson is that spending a little time each day on planning - rough notes, random questions to answer, possible scenes - really pays off for me.

I've tried twice before and never won NaNo. Maybe this year. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Luckymoose said:


> I wrote 1740 in the hour after midnight. That is about as much as I am likely to do until midnight tonight, as my birthday takes precedence over word count until then.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## GiGi Summers (Jul 31, 2012)

1673!


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Only 133 so far, but my primary writing time is evenings after the day job and gym. I feel good about my plan for the opening scene, so I'll knock out the other 1500 once I'm home.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

2295 so far. I slightly cheated because part of that  I wrote when the idea for this book came to me a couple of months ago, just reworked a bit. Still counting it!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

1099 so far. The first few days of November are always crazy busy for me and I want to make sure I don't fall too far behind! (Catching up is not my idea of a fun time.)


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

566 - Not really participating in NaNoWriMo per se, but using it as an incentive to start writing again, I haven't for a couple of years. Those 566 words felt good.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

2007 words total for today.
Might write a little more before going to sleep, but probably not much.
It's hard for my brains to write fiction in english.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

i did 1588 today and will probably do another 1000 later tonight.

Did 912 more - ended up at exactly 2500.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

6184 I'm happy with that. I had the full day to concentrate and, by and large, I sat down and got the job done. Hope I can do the same tomorrow.


----------



## Missy B (Aug 20, 2012)

Poorly. 1,555.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

738 so far but only 5 pm here, so many hours left yet.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

2078.


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

1934 so far. Hoping to do more tonight to get a good jump on it.


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Got started. 1,182 at present. More to come!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

2,015.

I'm going to try for 2K a day, just to give myself a buffer.


----------



## Katy MN (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice!  I've done about 1400 today -- I'm determined to get through it!  Very intense though!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Snuck in 1744 today in between work meetings and lunch break.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I've only got 1,007 so far, but it's only 7:30 p.m. over here and I had a new release to promote today. I'll definitely hit the 1,667. 

I'm so impressed with Savannah. Holy cow! I noticed Anne Frasier is at 13,000, as well. Wowzers! I hope to reach that level of dedication at some point this month.

Write on, everyone!


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Carradee said:


> Current time spent: 30 minutes.
> Current count: 502 words.
> 
> Hoping to get that up to 100 minutes & 2k words by the end of the day&#8230;


And I did get my goal today: 2,471 words, in only about 10 minutes longer than how long I original intended to spend. 

That's good, though, because I kinda triple-booked myself tomorrow, so it looks like NaNoWriMo is gonna get the short stick&#8230;


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome numbers everyone! I'm calling a halt at 2,098 to get in some work on other writing projects.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Day 2 here in Japan.  Got 2268 on day one but a bit busier today.  Plus, going away for the weekend ... at the moment I'm just trying to stay ahead of the clock.  Plus I'm trying to get it out of the way so I can work on my other books once its done.

One of my buddies hit 9500 on day one.  Unbelievable!


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Eliza Baum said:


> Only 133 so far, but my primary writing time is evenings after the day job and gym. I feel good about my plan for the opening scene, so I'll knock out the other 1500 once I'm home.


Finishing the night out at 1719. I'm exhausted, but very happy to have made it despite that!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

5000 today. I haven't hit that number in 2 years. I wrote in five 1000 word sessions. My brain is fried. We'll see if I can do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Beat that, Sarah: After four sessions and six sections, _Marigot Magic_ has clocked up _an admirable 5,696 words_ on the first day! Work continues tomorrow afternoon.

It helps that I began all the way at midnight--a well-deserved break during my recent employment trial.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I pumped out over 10,000 on day one   partly because I wanted to ensure I could take a few days to do further research in the middle of November


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

So many crazy huge numbers today, I love it!

I finished up at 2468, but also got a lot of editing done on a previous manuscript. I'm pretty happy!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

1702
I'm slow but steady


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pushed as far as 3306. 

Having never done this before, the Stats section on the nano site is pretty sweet. Only 1611 words/day and I'll be done! Optimism!


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Day 1 - I only clocked 1744 words.

I'd have gotten in a few hundred more, only I've spent the last two hours cleaning up after my girl-child who ate a bunch of Halloween candy on the sly right before bed, only to puke it all back up later, _right when the writing was starting to flow_.

Yes, my kids are novel-blockers, among other things


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Not participating this year, just wanted to cheer on the NaNo warriors! Woohoo!

And if you're looking for a NaNo wallpaper for your computer desktop, I put these together a couple of years ago. I'll hopefully get back to them soon but feel free to download them if you're interested 

Link: The NaNoWriMo Wallpaper Gallery

A preview:


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Day1 did around 4400 and so far today (Day 2) I got 880.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am handwriting mine this year to avoid my internet distractions. I did a page. Worked today and spent the rest with the family, since they are going on vacation without me. What I wrote was during my break

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Made the daily minimum with a couple words to spare - 1682.  Hitting some write ins this weekend, though, and can hardly wait for some concentrated typing time!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm on target to hit 5000 words today. Pretty happy with the way it's going and it's a great distraction from looking at book sales (or lack of them).


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Up to 5k. Hope to add another 2k later.

Non-fiction is so much easier than fiction...


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Yikes, well done guys. 

Day 1 - 1300
Day 2 - 1400 I'm undergoing major renovations at the moment so I'm really pleased with how I'm doing so far.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Good luck, everyone!

Nov 1 is a holiday where I live, so I got the whole day off and started writing like crazy at 1am. I managed 2.5k before falling asleep. Then, during the day, I went into a foaming-at-the-mouth writing frenzy!

I'm currently at 10189 words.

My goal was to reach 5k words on the first day. I doubled that.  

I know a guy who managed 15k yesterday!   And a fellow CCer also got 10k! Last thing I heard from her, she was trying for 11k!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Day 1 = 0

My homework for the Cliffhangers course is taking longer than I expected as it's a tough one this week!  I may lose today to it as well.  It's worth the sacrifice as I am learning a lot, but it does delay my start.  Just as well that I'm only aiming for 20k this month!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

NaNoWriMo?  

Translation please


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

I'M ONE MONTH TOO EARLY :O!!

I completely forgot about this writing month thing... Beginning October I started on my latest, and managed to get down well over 50k words.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

michellem said:


> NaNoWriMo?
> 
> Translation please


National Novel Writing Month-write 50k words in the month of November.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

I only decided to take part last night; still don't know if I will - I don't really have an idea for a new novel yet! Actually, I lie, I have an idea for a TV script that I could possibly work on. So, long story short, word count zero. And I'm busy today, so I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

It's 1 pm on day two and I got 1205 new words. I'm nto too happy with the quality of one scene, but with NaNo it's a matter of quantity!  

Good luck everyone! And congratulations to you all for your hard work.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I managed 1800 yesterday. I'm hoping for better today.

We had our kick off party last night, and I napped in the afternoon to get rid of my headache. Bleh.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ha! I'm already behind.   I did 842 yesterday morning and planned to have a second session last night....but went out for drinks with friends instead. So, am now playing catch up. Just managed 1066 this morning so my grand total is now 1908.

Good luck today everyone!

Would anyone be up for a 500 word challenge over the weekend? Last time I did Nano we did these and they were really fun and a great way to get some words down quickly. 

How it works is you just pop in or set a time ahead that you want to start a challenge, say Friday night at 8 for example, then you check in here a few minutes before 8, and then at 8 you start writing and as soon as you hit 500 words you pop back in to announce it. It's fun because it's a little competitive and amazing how quickly you can get those 500 words down, usually someone finished in 30 minutes or less. Sometimes we'll do back to back challenged depending on availability and it's a great way to get your count up.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

nadinucca said:


> Good luck, everyone!
> 
> Nov 1 is a holiday where I live, so I got the whole day off and started writing like crazy at 1am. I managed 2.5k before falling asleep. Then, during the day, I went into a foaming-at-the-mouth writing frenzy!
> 
> ...


Wow, that is so awesome! There's a thread on Nano where people post super high daily word counts and it always amazes me.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay – I'm going to play the contrarian here. 

I'm not really convinced on this whole NaNoWriMo thing. I don't quite see the point of it, for a few reasons:

– If you're truly a writer, you shouldn't need any motivation to write – it's what you are, and you will always just do it because that's what you do;

– Nobody will ever write an entire good novel in only a month. Getting a start on one, sure; getting down just a first draft and then editing and revising extensively afterward, maybe ... but anyone who thinks they're going to come out of the month with a shining piece of literature is fooling themselves; and 

- A daily word count is an unnecessary and, IMO, damaging, artificial constraint. The number of words you write in a day is irrelevant; it's the quality of those words and your thinking about the book that matters. I've always found the best way to write is to set a specific time during the day, and always write during that time, no matter what. So for me, I would always get up at 7:00 am and start writing. How much I was wrote was beside the point – some days I might be on fire, some days I might do hardly anything, and it's not important because writing a novel is not a race. What was important was that I was sitting there thinking only about my book. I might not write much on a certain day, but what if that's the day I figure out something important about the plot or my characters? Just as important. My first draft took about 7 months.

So, again, trying to sandwich a whole novel into a month just seems counterproductive to me. It could also be very counterproductive based on something that Hemingway once said about writing:

"Stop when you know what you're going to say next."

What he basically meant was 'don't write yourself into a corner.' Don't spend hours speeding through 'that big scene' you've gotten to, only to attempt starting up again the next day and not knowing where to go next. Stop writing at a point where you already know where to start again the next day – makes it a whole lot easier to get going. 

Anyway, my two cents.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

I wrote 1700 or so yesterday. I'm basically just going to keep my head above water on weekdays and catch up on weekends.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

JamescCamp said:


> Okay - I'm going to play the contrarian here.
> 
> I'm not really convinced on this whole NaNoWriMo thing. I don't quite see the point of it, for a few reasons:
> 
> ...


IMO, anything that encourages writers to put bum in chair and start producing words is a good thing. Anything that staves off the devil of procrastination - if only for a month, if only for a day, is a good thing. Anything that helps writers develop their writing muscle to pump out 1,667 words a day is a good thing.

I don't think anyone participating in NaNoWriMo expects to have a "shining piece of literature" at the end of the month. That's a straw man. However, I think it's perfectly realistic (and achievable) to get 50,000 words of a first draft done in a month.

The whole speed/quality thing is a myth. It's perfectly possible to spend two years on a terrible book. And it's perfectly possible to write a superb book in a short space of time.

Dickens wrote A Christmas Carol in six weeks. Graham Green spent the same amount of time writing The Confidential Agent in the mornings, while writing The Power And The Glory in the evenings!

Anthony Burgess said A Clockwork Orange was "knocked off for money in three weeks." Mickey Spillane wrote one of his Mike Hammer novels in nine days (which sold millions of copies). And Steven King dashed off The Running Man in three nights.

Now, I'm not Dickens, Green, Burgess, Spillane, or King. But I think it's achievable to have 50,000 words in reasonable shape by the end of the month. It may require a lot of revising, it may require a little. Either way, it will run the gauntlet of my usual crowd of betas, editors, and proofers, before I inflict it on the reading public.

NaNoWriMo may not be for everyone, but it can be a great motivational tool for some, and can teach writers some great habits with regard to prioritizing writing, and the importance of a routine.

What's not to like?


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

dgaughran said:


> IMO, anything that encourages writers to put bum in chair and start producing words is a good thing. Anything that staves off the devil of procrastination - if only for a month, if only for a day, is a good thing. Anything that helps writers develop their writing muscle to pump out 1,667 words a day is a good thing.
> 
> I don't think anyone participating in NaNoWriMo expects to have a "shining piece of literature" at the end of the month. That's a straw man. However, I think it's perfectly realistic (and achievable) to get 50,000 words of a first draft done in a month.
> 
> ...


Those are some good points; I realize everyone works differently, but I think I addressed some of your points in my original post. I tend to feel that if you truly have writing in your blood, you won't procrastinate (or at least, you won't procrastinate to the point where it's damaging). When I was writing my novel, it was the only thing I wanted to do. I never needed any sort of external stimulus to write. It's a bit puzzling to me people who struggle so much to actually sit down to write.

You're right that you could spend more time on a terrible book, but, that wasn't really my point; it's so much about the time=quality argument, but has more to do with forcing=quality(?). If you know exactly what you want to say, and you are as gifted as those authors you mentioned, sure, you may be able to bang something out quickly. But if it would realistically take you some time to properly craft your story and characters (as I think is generally true), but you don't allow yourself that time because you're setting artificial constrains on yourself, like word count, than that's a problem.

If someone wants to use NaNoWriMo as a way to get going on something, that's cool. But all this talk of word count, if 'needing' 50k words at the end of the month, and reporting your word count in a thread like this, for example, I believe is damaging. That's actually going to create bad habits in the long run. Hence my own piece of advice in the orig. post.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

JamescCamp said:


> Okay - I'm going to play the contrarian here.
> 
> I'm not really convinced on this whole NaNoWriMo thing. I don't quite see the point of it, for a few reasons:
> 
> ...


If you don't like the idea, don't participate. But don't come and say that no one can write a good novel in a month. Hell, Elle Casey writes a great novel every month.

I've written 2 novels, (1 published, one is still in draft form) but getting to second draft stage for each took right around a month. Do I then spend a few months editing, getting it critiqued, and then re-editing? Absolutely. But I don't think they are crap just because I wrote the draft in the month.

And I ALWAYS set word count goals for myself. NaNo or not, keeping a word count goal keeps me on target. I participate in a constantly ongoing thread like this in another forum, and reporting our word counts to each other often makes us feel accountable to someone other than just ourselves, and we get more done, regardless of if our goal that day is a word count, number of chapters edited, or brain storming.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

2,171 yesterday, and I'm about to get started again today, been sleeping way to late this week. On the plus side got some outlining done at work.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

Kwalker said:


> If you don't like the idea, don't participate. But don't come and say that no one can write a good novel in a month. Hell, Elle Casey writes a great novel every month.
> 
> I've written 2 novels, (1 published, one is still in draft form) but getting to second draft stage for each took right around a month. Do I then spend a few months editing, getting it critiqued, and then re-editing? Absolutely. But I don't think they are crap just because I wrote the draft in the month.
> 
> And I ALWAYS set word count goals for myself. NaNo or not, keeping a word count goal keeps me on target. I participate in a constantly ongoing thread like this in another forum, and reporting our word counts to each other often makes us feel accountable to someone other than just ourselves, and we get more done, regardless of if our goal that day is a word count, number of chapters edited, or brain storming.


I just don't understand why people are putting so much pressure on themselves. I just find this is completely the opposite to the way I approach my work.

If it works for some, fine - the goal of my post was simply to point out to people that they shouldn't think these daily word counts necessary, and for some it might be counterproductive. I think a lot of people who want to write tend to unfortunately look at pieces of advice like this and think it's the only way to do things; like if you're not writing X number of words a day you're failing, and they start comparing themselves to others and feeling bad, etc.

I'm saying that no one should feel pressured to keep up.


----------



## Rusty Bigfoot (Jul 6, 2011)

A friend of mine wrote a novel in a week, 60k words. It sells well and is fun reading, well-written, too. She used similar tactics to NaNo, in that she challenged herself to do it. She was living in an office and told herself if she would write this book she'd been procrastinating, she could move into a house, which she did. She loves to write and does it full-time for a living, but we can all still procrastinate with the best of 'em. I'm not in NaNo, but I think it's a good idea. I think you can write quality fast, and NaNoWriMo can give one the push they need.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Maybe the meta-NaNo argument could have its own thread? I really appreciate this one as a motivational tool and I'd hate for it to get diluted.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

JamescCamp said:


> I just don't understand why people are putting so much pressure on themselves. I just find this is completely the opposite to the way I approach my work.
> 
> If it works for some, fine - the goal of my post was simply to point out to people that they shouldn't think these daily word counts necessary, and for some it might be counterproductive. I think a lot of people who want to write tend to unfortunately look at pieces of advice like this and think it's the only way to do things; like if you're not writing X number of words a day you're failing, and they start comparing themselves to others and feeling bad, etc.
> 
> I'm saying that no one should feel pressured to keep up.


James,
Writers come in all shapes and sizes. In a perfect world a writer should always simply sit down and write. The reality is that many don't and many more struggle with getting started each time they sit down. I know because I am one of those writers. For me it's very much like going to the gym, I always have a very hard time getting there even though I want to go and know I should go....but once I do get there and then finish I'm always glad I went.

I struggle with procrastination. Sometimes I do everything in the world but write.....telling myself I'm getting ready to write. So much of this is mental and dealing with self-doubt. I still alternate almost daily it seems from thinking what I write is crap or quite good....depends on the day and my mood I suppose, and often just how close I am too the writing. It almost always looks better after some time away from it.

I am a huge supporter of Nanowrimo. It's how I finally managed to write a first draft. The first few times I did Nano I didn't come close to finishing. The daily word count terrified me and intimidated me and I just got behind quickly and felt overwhelmed.

But then I decided to just focus on what I could control, which was just showing up each day, planting myself in the chair and as you said, just doing it. The framework of Nano helped me with that because I just told myself it's only a month and I can commit to writing at least two hours every day. I found what worked for me, which was getting it done early in the am, while I was still half-awake and my mind wasn't cluttered yet with all the things I needed to do for the day. I also sent my internal editor away, and gave myself permission to just write purely for myself and not worry about whether it was good enough or saleable or anything. That made all the difference in the world. Like going to the gym, I quickly fell into a routine and it was easier each day to get started and fun.

Everyone is different, but Nano is hugely popular and many writers have gone on to polish and traditionally publish (as well as Indie) their books. About 100 or so thus far. One of the most successful was Sara Gruen's WATER FOR ELEPHANTS which was started in Nano and then finished and went on to become a huge international best-selling book and movie.

Nano rocks as far as I'm concerned. Another key benefit is the support of other writers cheering you on. It helps, especially when you hit a rough patch and others lift you over it and keep you going and it's great fun to celebrate everyone's successes.

If you choose not to participate, that's fine, but please don't put down something that so many are benefitting from.

Cheers,
Pam


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

PamelaKelley said:


> I am a huge supporter of Nanowrimo. It's how I finally managed to write a first draft. The first few times I did Nano I didn't come close to finishing. *The daily word count terrified me and intimidated me and I just got behind quickly and felt overwhelmed.*
> 
> But then I decided to just focus on what I could control, which was just showing up each day, planting myself in the chair and as you said, just doing it. The framework of Nano helped me with that because I just told myself it's only a month and I can commit to writing at least two hours every day. I found what worked for me, which was getting it done early in the am, while I was still half-awake and my mind wasn't cluttered yet with all the things I needed to do for the day. I also sent my internal editor away, and gave myself permission to just write purely for myself and not worry about whether it was good enough or saleable or anything. That made all the difference in the world. Like going to the gym, I quickly fell into a routine and it was easier each day to get started and fun.


This was exactly my point. It's the expected or forced word count that's the problem (which I think I make pretty clear in my posts  ) I'm sorry if that didn't come out clearly to everyone.

I also find waking up and starting to write immediately, before my brain gets cluttered with all the crap of the world, is the best way to go. So we share that in common too 

Okay - I'll stop talking about this now so the thread doesn't completely derail.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

JamescCamp said:


> This was exactly my point. It's the expected or forced word count that's the problem (which I think I make pretty clear in my posts  ) I'm sorry if that didn't come out clearly to everyone.
> 
> I also find waking up and starting to write immediately, before my brain gets cluttered with all the crap of the world, is the best way to go. So we share that in common too
> 
> Okay - I'll stop talking about this now so the thread doesn't completely derail.


It can be intimidating, if you let it be. It can also be hugely motivating, as the words pile up each day, which is what this thread is all about. Celebrating each small success.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Everyone is doing so well! So very many who are above the est. 1,700 a day! Niiiice!

I'm a lot more slow-going today than yesterday, but still chugging.
So far today I've got about 4,300. Ok. Back to work!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Savannah_Page said:


> Everyone is doing so well! So very many who are above the est. 1,700 a day! Niiiice!
> 
> I'm a lot more slow-going today than yesterday, but still chugging.
> So far today I've got about 4,300. Ok. Back to work!


Savannah, that's great! Any secrets you can share as to how you are so productive? Do you have your story plotted out or are you a pantser?


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

1,950 today (Friday), bringing the two day total to 4,042. Seeing as how I'm still trying to finish another writing project, I'm pretty happy with that number.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

4600 words and all sex. 

Having a blast.

Just skip over James. There are always those who don't like NaNo. I've made $20K on my NaNo books at this point. It obviously works for some of us!


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

I mostly just wanted to post a cat picture. 

But in all seriousness, I look at Nano as a big 'write in' all month. I'm writing a novel with the internets! As opposed to the other 11 months of the year when I crank out 50k in a month because my editor told me to.  It's the spirit of Nano more than anything else. Participating is highly motivating!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

PamelaKelley said:


> Savannah, that's great! Any secrets you can share as to how you are so productive? Do you have your story plotted out or are you a pantser?


Thanks, Pamela!
Aside from being very OCD and just a little neurotic? LOL I'm a plotter. But this particular MS is somewhat loosely plotted. I know the skeleton of my story going into it, then only once I sit down and actually start writing does all of the muscle and tissue and fleshy stuff come about (especially developing other characters and their stories). I know I wouldn't be able to bang out as much in a day if I weren't a plotter. And plotting makes editing less painful...at least in my experience.

Yesterday's word count of 13,000+ was due to sitting down disciplined for eight hours with very few interruptions. For me it's best if I sit down and only take short breaks to stretch, go to the bathroom, or eat lunch. If I feel like my mind is clouded I might take a little longer break and do some house cleaning.

Today's word count isn't what I wanted, but I can't complain at all. 6,250 today. WIP's now at 19,629! 

Best advice I can give is become obsessed, sit down, and do nothing else. LOL May not be healthy, but it feels really good afterward!
Have a great weekend, all, and press on! Everyone's doing an awesome job!!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome, T.L.! It's a really fun and encouraging event, and this thread is inspiring!

PS: I know NaNo has "reminder days," but as a friendly reminder, back up those words!! I was about to shut down for the night and forgot to save my progress to my back up drive and Dropbox. I personally love Dropbox so if you don't have a backup system yet, I recommend them. You can get a free account, too. Super easy and nice to have so you don't lose those precious words!

Have a good one!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

ajalbrinck said:


> 1,950 today (Friday), bringing the two day total to 4,042. Seeing as how I'm still trying to finish another writing project, I'm pretty happy with that number.


I'd be thrilled with that number! I have some catching up to do....happy the weekend is almost here.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

jillmyles said:


> I mostly just wanted to post a cat picture.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I look at Nano as a big 'write in' all month. I'm writing a novel with the internets! As opposed to the other 11 months of the year when I crank out 50k in a month because my editor told me to.  It's the spirit of Nano more than anything else. Participating is highly motivating!


I love this picture!

TL, good luck w/Nano. I think in the past some people have done all their writing on the weekends and still easily hit their 50k Many ways to get there if you can't write daily.

Savannah, am also a huge fan of dropbox. I think I have Scrivener set up so it automatically goes there as well, somehow.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

PamelaKelley said:


> Would anyone be up for a 500 word challenge over the weekend? Last time I did Nano we did these and they were really fun and a great way to get some words down quickly.
> 
> How it works is you just pop in or set a time ahead that you want to start a challenge, say Friday night at 8 for example, then you check in here a few minutes before 8, and then at 8 you start writing and as soon as you hit 500 words you pop back in to announce it. It's fun because it's a little competitive and amazing how quickly you can get those 500 words down, usually someone finished in 30 minutes or less. Sometimes we'll do back to back challenged depending on availability and it's a great way to get your count up.


I'm TOTALLY in! *limbering up my typing fingers*


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I usually do 10 minute sprints, or wordwars, depending on who you ask  10 minutes is exactly enough for my brain to stay concentrated. Plus I do about 300 each time, times 3 times an hour (10 on, 10 off) gives me about 900 words an hour if everything goes well.

Yesterday I did 3413 words and added 4106 to that today. Now my brain is fried and I need the night to recharge again. So there probably won't be any more words added to it


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

A suggestion based on what another forum I participate in has done:

Instead of posting results in this thread, have a separate thread for this, where everyone posts only once and then revises their post to update their daily numbers.  For example, after five days it would look something like this:

Nov. 1 - 1500
Nov. 2 - 2000
Nov. 3 - 1700
Nov. 4 - 3200
Nov. 5 - 500

Total - 8900

And so on, with each poster updating their same post each day.  This makes it much easier to keep track of how everyone is doing, and maybe the mods can sticky it so it doesn't drift off.

Again, just a suggestion.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

jillmyles said:


> I mostly just wanted to post a cat picture.


Every thread should have cat pictures.

I managed to sneak in a few minutes during my lunch break, and I've got just over 200 words so far for the day. I'm planning to use tonight to finish up my minimum, then spend tomorrow morning doing some plotting now that the story feels a little more concrete in my head. That's what I get for changing my idea the [fill in your favorite colorful adjective here] day before.

Also, I love word wars! So if anyone starts one up and I happen to be allowing myself internet time to see it before it starts, I'm in!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

swolf said:


> A suggestion based on what another forum I participate in has done:
> 
> Instead of posting results in this thread, have a separate thread for this, where everyone posts only once and then revises their post to update their daily numbers. For example, after five days it would look something like this:
> 
> ...


I kind of like this thread the way it is.  With people checking in and hearing how the day is going. If you'd like to start a separate thread that is just numbers, feel free.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

PamelaKelley said:


> I kind of like this thread the way it is.  With people checking in and hearing how the day is going. If you'd like to start a separate thread that is just numbers, feel free.


Agreed. The numbers are good, but I like getting to see each person commenting as they go along. Plus, it's easier for me to keep up with new stuff when I can click that little "new" box on the post....


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

1262 words today, for a total so far of 3082. But I also spent time researching an important artifact, designing a house set where a lot of action will take place, and prepping for an important conversation between two main characters tomorrow, so I'm satisfied.


----------



## Nicole M (Nov 1, 2012)

I had 3,832 words before realizing I didn't like the concept for this story. Now I'm out of ideas and stressed out. Sigh.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

MarieMoren said:


> I had 3,832 words before realizing I didn't like the concept for this story. Now I'm out of ideas and stressed out. Sigh.


This has happened to me before, and it is really stressful when the month has already started. I would give yourself permission (i.e. no guilt trips!) to rest your brain for a day or two and let some ideas percolate, then start fresh on Sunday or Monday. This early in the game, that would still give you a daily goal of less than 2000 words, and a couple of good days could bring you back up to even.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I did around 9,000 words today in addition to the bit I wrote yesterday, bringing me over the 15k mark. I had a lot of notes for this one thanks to my power being out for the last week, so that's helped a lot with my speed.

I also have edits coming in from my publishers soon, so my goal is to finish nano next week.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I clocked in at 3,570 words today, bringing my two day total to 7,163.  My goal is 3,500 a day, five days a week, that way I don't have to write on weekends (or on Thanksgiving), if I don't want to.  Writing is my job, but I treat it like a regular 5-day workweek and then unplug during the weekends, spending time with my family and getting household stuff done.  This system works best for me.  In 2011 and 2010, I wrote every single day for NaNo, and it stressed me out a little.

At any rate, my story is moving along and I'm having a lot of fun with it.  My inner editor was being a piece of work today, but I sucked it up and posted the opening passages from my book on my blog.  I'm only sorry I went back and reread it, because my inner editor went nuts, noticing all the little typos and wanting to revise portions of it.

The most valuable lesson I learned from NaNo is to just get that first draft done.  I have a tendency to get hung up on every last word in my manuscript, with the end result that I'd go years without coming close to finishing a draft of a manuscript.  I'm far more productive now that I've learned to just get it down and then go back and fix it over the course of multiple editing rounds.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Nichole, it's so great you realize that. Turning off the editor and letting myself write a draft is what I use NaNo to practice, too. I get very anxious over the quality of what I'm turning out and that really stops me before I get started.

Glad to hear your story is moving along!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I did 1000 so far but will do 1500 more later.  

EDIT: I ended up with 1800 today.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I have four published NaNo books ... in my sig they are The Last Pendragon, Cold My Heart, The Good Knight, and The Uninvited Guest.  

I hit 5000 words again today, and managed to finish a bit earlier than yesterday (it's only 4:15 pm here). This book is loosely plotted, but I know what I'm writing tomorrow, so that's good. Generally, I realize that what I'm writing right now may end up deleted. It will certainly be modified. My method is to write the first draft as quickly as I can because it is usually only late in that process, or as I go through the second revision, that the real story comes out.  Knowing that makes it easier to just let the words pour through my fingers.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

swolf said:


> A suggestion based on what another forum I participate in has done:
> 
> Instead of posting results in this thread, have a separate thread for this, where everyone posts only once and then revises their post to update their daily numbers. For example, after five days it would look something like this:
> 
> ...


The way we've handled it on other forums is to have a "ticker" thread. In that thread, everyone posts with their NaNoWriMo ticker (like mine in my signature) and you can scroll through it and see how everyone is doing. No one has to post in it at all other than to occasionally bump it.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

But I like hearing everybody's stories!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

1727 for Day 2 and very proud of myself!  

This is my first NaNo and I'm having a blast. I love how NaNo event brings experienced writers and newbies together all in support of each other. The word count provides a measurable goal for me to reach. When you break it down, it's really only a couple of hours a day. For me, that is doable.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I got 2,220 today. I'm trying to update at the NaNo site, but it keeps crashing. Oh, well.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Of course we like the stories! Over on Verla Kay we always had a "ticker" thread with just the counts and the "cheerleader" thread for stories and encouragement.

If people would just stick their tickers in their siggies, it would help! I like to see where people are at a glance myself, but then, most of us have buddied up over on the official NaNo site, so we can do that there. (When it works again--it keeps going down as it always does for the first couple days.)

Kiddos are in bed, so I'm ready to write write write again!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

I surrendered at 1400 words for today. I'm going to try to catch up a bit more over the weekend.

I'm impressed at some of you pulling in 3000 words and more for the day! I've never been able to write that fast.


----------



## Pandora Lee (Oct 16, 2012)

After a slow start yesterday, I made up for it and then some today. I found that the word wars section of the forum really helped.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pandora, I LOVE your word count widget!  I hadn't even seen it on the NaNo site!  Off to go swipe one for my profile!  WOOOOO!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Nothing today as I had company. I was a little over schedule yesterday so I'm not feeling too bad. Tomorrow and Sunday are Stay-Home-And-Write-All-Day days.


----------



## Luckymoose (Jan 23, 2012)

I got in a solid 2100 today. I am very proud of myself. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

After Day 2 of _Marigot Magic_: 11,358 words across nine sections. I was 34 words short of today's goal: doubling the first day's total of 5,696. And it took me an extremely long session (almost nine hours) to get everything in and beat the official clock! (Again, blame the job trial.)


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Savannah_Page said:


> Thanks, Pamela!
> Aside from being very OCD and just a little neurotic? LOL I'm a plotter. But this particular MS is somewhat loosely plotted. I know the skeleton of my story going into it, then only once I sit down and actually start writing does all of the muscle and tissue and fleshy stuff come about (especially developing other characters and their stories). I know I wouldn't be able to bang out as much in a day if I weren't a plotter. And plotting makes editing less painful...at least in my experience.
> 
> Yesterday's word count of 13,000+ was due to sitting down disciplined for eight hours with very few interruptions. For me it's best if I sit down and only take short breaks to stretch, go to the bathroom, or eat lunch. If I feel like my mind is clouded I might take a little longer break and do some house cleaning.
> ...


I think you're my hero!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

So I just added another column to my word count spreadsheet to note how many words over goal I am each day.  It then feeds into tomorrow and subtracts those words from the goal so that I can see many words I don't have to write.  It's a nice little kick in the pants to go the extra distance and not walk away the moment I hit 1,667.


----------



## ddblue (Oct 30, 2012)

Hoo boy. Okay, so...I'm still finishing up my outline.  I'm planning to actually start writing on Monday. Unfortunately, I decided to join _really _close to the start date and didn't have enough time to do it. I'm someone who absolutely cannot write a long piece without having a plan. Actually, it's more than a plan at this point. It's more like a story bible. Good news, though, is that once it's done, I'll have (hopefully) done the hardest work. After that, it's just typing, typing, typing.

So...yeah. I guess that ridiculously long post was all just to say that my word count for today is a big fat goose egg.


----------



## ddblue (Oct 30, 2012)

Savannah_Page said:


> Thanks, Pamela!
> Aside from being very OCD and just a little neurotic? LOL I'm a plotter. But this particular MS is somewhat loosely plotted. I know the skeleton of my story going into it, then only once I sit down and actually start writing does all of the muscle and tissue and fleshy stuff come about (especially developing other characters and their stories). I know I wouldn't be able to bang out as much in a day if I weren't a plotter. And plotting makes editing less painful...at least in my experience.
> 
> Yesterday's word count of 13,000+ was due to sitting down disciplined for eight hours with very few interruptions. For me it's best if I sit down and only take short breaks to stretch, go to the bathroom, or eat lunch. If I feel like my mind is clouded I might take a little longer break and do some house cleaning.
> ...


19,000 words already?!? That's awesome, you'll be done in no time!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

You all are inspiring me so much! Love seeing these word counts. I got up early to get a few hundred words in, have to head to an all day seminar, but I am staying in tonight and will be working on catching up.

One thing I've learned quickly over the past few days, is that if I have even one glass of wine with dinner, I will be too sleepy to have a second writing session! I am not one of those people who write better with alcohol, just the opposite, it shuts me off. 

Good luck this weekend everyone!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Rachel Schurig said:


> I think you're my hero!


  Well you're an inspiration, girl!



ddblue said:


> 19,000 words already?!? That's awesome, you'll be done in no time!


I'm trying to write my whole book during NaNo, so I have to at least double the daily load. 

My first day went really well and I'm writing in the present tense this time and my protagonist is so fun and lovable, so it's making the writing process really smooth and fun.

Yesterday, though, even though I did do a few thousand, didn't feel so great. I usually edit the previous session's work before I start a new writing session. I know NaNo encourages to just write-write-write and leave editing for later, but I think it really hampered my flow and creativity yesterday. I felt so lost and was very unhappy with how I ended NaNo writing day #2. Felt like I wrote nothing but crap.

So I decided to sit down and edit some before I called it a night and now I'm much happier with the piece. I just have to lightly edit before I keep on writing, period. But this weekend (I normally never write on weekends) I'm hoping to get editing done so I can have a nice Monday!

Keep up the great work, everyone. I love coming to this thread and seeing so many amazing authors who are going after their goals. Super duper coolness here!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I finished my outline last night. Now I need to flesh the characters out a bit, and then start writing. Hopefully later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Here's some inspiration for everyone.


/nom nom

Good luck this weekend, T.L. and everyone!


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Last night I realized I didn't have enough direction to continue without it being crap. I know NaNo encourages that sort of thing, but I know I can still write 50k _without_ it being crap, so I decided to pause and take stock of my characters and plot. I'm still not feeling 100% comfortable with where I'm going, but I think I've got enough to plug along for a couple thousand words and see if it shakes itself out. I'm depending on today and tomorrow to build up a little buffer. *crosses fingers*


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

2,007 words today. It's nice to watch those little squares on my ticker turn green.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

3694 words today.

It would have been more except--well, all my characters lost Internet access. And their phones stopped working: Land lines, mobiles, even sat phones. Nothing working. They were all on Pacific Air Flight 159 [Yes, the number IS significant! LOST fans might be able to figure it out] from San Francisco to Chicago. They arrived 30 miles from Lake Michigan a full hour before their scheduled arrival. Maybe because their Airbus A520 reached an airspeed of 720 knots--some 220 knots faster than the rated speed of the Pratt & Whitney and Rolls Royce engines used in this commercial passenger plane. Yeah, they almost went supersonic. Weird, eh? Oh, it gets weirder. They left San Francisco at 4:32 p.m. local time. When they arrived at Lake Michigan their wrist watches and the onboard computer said the time was 2:36 a.m. Zulu, or 9:36 p.m. local time--but the sun was rising in the east. Or was it rising in the north? Now, the really weird thing is that this sunrise at 10 p.m. is something I will be able to explain scientifically by the end of the novel--or the end of the series of novels. I haven't decided yet whether I'll reveal at the end of the first novel the full truth of where or when they are and what happened to them. I just might keep readers guessing and trying to figure it out, 'cause there's lots of other stuff going on. Personal tragedies and successes and wars and the survival of a species all rest on the decisions my characters make. The novel is called DENEB, and I hope to publish early next year.


----------



## ddblue (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry if this is a bit O/T, but how are all of you getting your Nano Participant badges to show up in your signature? I just tried to add mine and it didn't work  .


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone up for a writer's sprint?  Set your timer for twenty minutes after you read this message and then post back with your results!  GO!

ETA:  Okay, I got 654 words in during the sprint, but also had an epiphany that I think I want to change the opening to my story.  They're spending too much time around the dinner table and not enough time on the important stuff.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I admit I am still on page two. Still have to finish my homework this weekend and I am covering shifts at work. 5am-1p then 6-8

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

1749 words today, and i am up to 4831 total. Even better: very happy with the general storyline and where it's going. Trying not to worry about the bits that aren't quite right yet. That's for the second draft, right?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

After being busy with the course I'm doing for the first two days, I finally got started today.  2,195 words.  The first day is always hardest for me, that initial battle with resistance.  Given that I'm only aiming for 20k this time, I'm over 10% of the way there now, so that's something to be cheerful about.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

2,105 today, putting me at 6,340 so far.



ddblue said:


> Sorry if this is a bit O/T, but how are all of you getting your Nano Participant badges to show up in your signature? I just tried to add mine and it didn't work .


I know -- I can't get mine to work, either, and usually I do okay with getting things in the sig to show up w/o broken code.

Any insights would be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

as far as I know, put [img ] and [/img ] (without the extra spaces) around the link to the image it has. That should make it work.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> as far as I know, put [img ] and [/img ] (without the extra spaces) around the link to the image it has. That should make it work.


That did it. Thanks!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Today: 2119 words. whoop!


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

I got 4500 in today. Wanted 5000 but I am falling asleep in my chair! Ugh. Am hoping to do well tomorrow.


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

1,000 here.  But I was able to rake the whole yard, too, so that should count for something!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I decided to do Nanowrimo on Oct 31 around 11pm so come Nov 1, I had no plot and no characters.  I spent days 1 & 2 on development and started writing today.  I'm at 4,555 words (almost to my day 3 goal).  My main still doesn't really have a name but I'm getting there!

This is fun!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Savannah_Page said:


> So I decided to sit down and edit some before I called it a night and now I'm much happier with the piece. *I just have to lightly edit before I keep on writing, period.* But this weekend (I normally never write on weekends) I'm hoping to get editing done so I can have a nice Monday!
> 
> Keep up the great work, everyone. I love coming to this thread and seeing so many amazing authors who are going after their goals. Super duper coolness here!


I'm the same way. Being happy with what came before makes it so much easier to keep writing.



T.L. Haddix said:


> I finished my outline last night. Now I need to flesh the characters out a bit, and then start writing. Hopefully later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Here's some inspiration for everyone.


Mmmm, I wants it!

I managed 6286 words today, bringing me to a total of 8754. I'm pretty happy. With an extra hour of sleep tonight, I'm hoping to double today's output for tomorrow


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Missed day 2 because of too much day job, but today I got back on track and reached 2548, for a total of 5854. Slightly ahead of the 5000 word mark that's "on-pace" after 3 days. Hopefully I can really get a good number tomorrow since I finally don't have to work and New England is on a bye week.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm working on two separate projects this month, but only recording the word count on one of them for NaNo. So... I added nothing to my NaNo project today, although I'm up to 8800 on it. But I did about 2k on my non-NaNo project! That counts for something right?


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

smreine said:


> I'm working on two separate projects this month, but only recording the word count on one of them for NaNo. So... I added nothing to my NaNo project today, although I'm up to 8800 on it. But I did about 2k on my non-NaNo project! That counts for something right?


I'm working on two as well, but I'm counting them both. I'm getting to 50K one way or another


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

smreine said:


> I'm working on two separate projects this month, but only recording the word count on one of them for NaNo. So... I added nothing to my NaNo project today, although I'm up to 8800 on it. But I did about 2k on my non-NaNo project! That counts for something right?


I'd say it counts period!  I'm hoping to have several good writing sessions today. Will check back tonight....good luck everyone!


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

My characters and story finally started coming together last night with some additional brainstorming. I'm behind where I need to be, but I've got all of Sunday ahead of me, and the story is already way more interesting than it would have been if I'd forced myself to keep writing Friday. Total word count sits at 3,366, with hopes of getting it up to the 6,668 that I need to be on course today.

Maybe I need an explosion or two.


----------



## Anjasa (Feb 4, 2012)

I keep getting distracted / procrastinating. I hate writing solo 

I work so much better with a writing partner. I find my motivation really comes then, and that I work a lot harder to produce something of really high quality because I'm working to impress my partner. When I'm writing alone I tend to leave out a lot of detail that makes the text special.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Anjasa said:


> I keep getting distracted / procrastinating. I hate writing solo
> 
> I work so much better with a writing partner. I find my motivation really comes then, and that I work a lot harder to produce something of really high quality because I'm working to impress my partner. When I'm writing alone I tend to leave out a lot of detail that makes the text special.


If you're on G+, come join me in hangouts. I don't often screenshare during a hangout but I can always start doing that.
I also find writing on my own to be quite hard. So I usually open a hangout and hope some more writers will join me. That way we keep each other accountable for writing. If you're interested circle me and let me know who you are. Last year I found that it really worked well and I've been using it a lot since. Nothing worse then seeing everybody else write and you're not doing anything 

I just reached 15K for NaNo, I basically wrote my last 1K in 30 minutes. I normally do 10 minute sprints but I just had to keep writing on this chapter and I'm quite happy with how it came out. It made me cry in a good way and that was all I could handle for today. So I'm logging off the writing of NaNo until tomorrow


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm here at the CalTech write-in and it is AMAZING.  Inside a gorgeous art deco library. Tons of challenges, prizes, it's great meeting other authors, I've written 3360 words today, and we've still got an hour to go.  If you've never do a local write-in, I can't recommend it highly enough.  Having an absolute hoot!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Banked my 1667 words easily enough today! Will go on writing a bit later tonight.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Made it to 6724 words today, which catches me up from a couple of days of no writing. I'd do more to get a buffer going, but I'm reaching a point where I'm not sure where I'm going again, so I need to do some more brainstorming tonight. I'm satisfied with my progress, though. 

I love seeing all the high word count totals floating around here. It's motivating me not to slack, for sure!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Lazy Sunday for me, total up to 5950. I need a couple of longer days this week to catch up.

I got really hung up with a scene, but that happens. I got through it.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I only managed about 1000 words today. But I like what I wrote.   Am hoping to catch up this week as I get more into the story.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

1000 words is that many more down the road! You can make it up later ... 

2500 for me today. Too many family things going on. (those dang kids!)


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

After 2 middling days and 1 day of no writing whatsoever, I did a lot of writing today and finished at 7032 for the day. Woot! Hoping for a few more good days to get ahead.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Plugging along with my standard 2K per day. 2,190 today. This WIP will definitely be done by the end of the week (probably sooner).


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> Plugging along with my standard 2K per day. 2,190 today. This WIP will definitely be done by the end of the week (probably sooner).


That's pretty much me as well. Managed _exactly_ 2000 words today, which gets me to just over 8k for the contest. My other WIP is out of the writing phase and into the editing queue now; going to try to split time between writing NaNoWriMo and editing the next book in my series. Oh, and the day job and kid chauffeur thing too.


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats to all for all of the writing you've been doing!

I got off to a very slow start the first couple of days. My current total is 5,326 words, which is a little behind where I should be at this point, but I wrote 2420 yesterday and 2241 today.

I'm pretty happy about the weekend's numbers. I think I may be on the right track here.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay page 3 and 4....I really need to count how many words I got down. That is the downside of handwriting it

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yay! Finally got a green square today and managed 1729, which for me is very good.    Will try to do more tonight, but am so glad I got up early today.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just passed 14k words today. 
For anyone who would like to add me on NaNoWriMo, I am "Knuxchan".


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Can anyone help me figure out how to get the widget into my profile signature? What am I doing wrong? I tried to enter it, but the code is just sitting there. Feeling very untechie this am...thx in advance!


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Just finished Chapter Two.  I'm at 9290 word so far.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Those of you doing two projects at once...wowser. I've been contemplating trying that but am too scared to try.  

I meant to edit over the weekend the words I wrote on days 1 and 2, but I got a little distracted. Saw the new 007 film and that ate up the whole half of Sunday. But so worth it! It rocked.   And on Friday night the husband surprised me with an iPad. I like to think it was a "congrats on working on NaNo so hard" gift. It's a little distracting, though. But I chugged through today. Fun techie things were put away and I'm definitely ready to call it a night.

Word count today is 10,621, with very tedious edits of 16,000+ words. Rough edits, but enough to help me jump back into the story so I could knock out a big word count today. So far I'm really liking the direction of the story. The character is entertaining so it makes it easier to get in my word count.

Keep up the great work, all you writers!! And don't forget to get some rest and stretch now and then.


----------



## Katy MN (Jan 4, 2012)

I had a great writing day yesterday and am just over 9000 words!  This week is going to be crazy, though, so hopefully I can keep it up!


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not strictly doing NaNoWriMo - I'm halfway through _Sorrel Snowbound_, the sequel to my first published novel. But I'm using NaNoWriMo to give me some impetus to keep writing. Done 8700 words to _SS_ so far in November.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

2,050 today, bringing me to 10,099 over the first five days. I like seeing the five green squares.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

PamelaKelley said:


> Can anyone help me figure out how to get the widget into my profile signature? What am I doing wrong? I tried to enter it, but the code is just sitting there. Feeling very untechie this am...thx in advance!


The code here isn't exactly HTML, though it's close. Instead of:









You'd want this, without the spaces:
[ img]http://www.nanowrimo.org/widget/MyMonth/pamelamkelley.png[ /img]

That looks like this:









To make it show up next to your book image, you have to make a table. So this code (again, take out the spaces after the [ to make this work):
[ table][ tr][ td]Pamela's awesome book cover image and link[ /td][ td][ img]http://www.nanowrimo.org/widget/MyMonth/pamelamkelley.png[ /img][ /td][ /tr][ /table]

Would look like this:

Pamela's awesome book cover image and link









Hope that helps!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you so much!  & congrats on the 5 green squares. 

Savannah...over 10k in a day is incredible!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I was vote canvassing today so gave up on work entirely. Tomorrow I will be a wreck, so may or may not get much done. After that I crack the whip.


----------



## Katy MN (Jan 4, 2012)

3000 so far and still going!  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

I got a late start tonight, but the words flowed well. *happy sigh* I love it when that happens. Also, my main guy amused me a lot and freaked out my main girl and I had so much fun with it. Ending at 8430 for my total.

Congrats to everybody else on your great progress!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Another 2,150 today. Things are going well. (Although I probably shouldn't say that, as I'll just jinx myself.)


----------



## B Sheridan (Dec 5, 2011)

So in quite possibly the joke of the year, I didn't start NaNo until today and so far I've only managed 750 words.

The NaNo stats inform me that at this rate I will finish by September...wait for it....2013!

I LOLed about that for a while. Now I need to write at least another 1-2k before bed, so maybe it will tell I'll finish by March. I need one of those calendars in my sig that screams red at me when I don't make it for the day.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

3,500 today. I was hoping for more because I probably won't get much done tomorrow (I get a little intense about the election).

The numbers in this thread are truly inspiring!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice, Blake. LOL That's hilarious. I say just plug away and write something every day. Or at least shoot for every day; write when you can. Good luck and welcome!

Hope everyone backed up their precious babies yesterday during Back Up Day. (And backing up after every installment is a wise idea of course. )

Wish the election coverage didn't start at 1:00 a.m. tonight. Hmph. Oh well. Enjoy watching, Rachel, and everyone who gets to tune in. Cast my ballot a month ago and fingers are crossed! Okay...leaving the distraction now (but it's such a nice one  ).


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

"Halfway to the gutter and the stars..." (Yeah, this is actually from a song in my overextended soundtrack.)

_Marigot Magic_ has now reached 25,283 words across fourteen sections and a scrap pile as of Day 5. All of what I've written up to this point is now available as of this early morning on Smashwords. Enjoy what you can out of it; for feedback, please e-mail me. How I love looking at my own works online!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm having a bit of a crappy nano writing day today.

P.S how did you guys get your widgets to work in your sig?


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

11,485 so far today.  More to come!


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

sarahdalton said:


> P.S how did you guys get your widgets to work in your sig?


Someone did a great job of explaining up-thread. I shall dig it up.... Here it is! 



ajalbrinck said:


> The code here isn't exactly HTML, though it's close. Instead of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

1,100 or so words on this end, but I also started over...


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

1061 this morning....will hopefully get another session in tonight. I want another green square!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Checking in and stopping for the day. 

Day's count: 5,372

Total NaNo WIP: 35,773

Happy Election Day to those writers in the US!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

2,052 today, total is at 12,151. Story is coming along nicely. I think it's going to end up in the 50-60k range when complete, so this is a perfect format to write in.

Oh, regarding the tracking image in signatures...you'll want to add a "height=125" after the img tag. That will match the height of the tracker to the height of the book(s) in your signature.

In other words: [ img height=125]url of widget[ /url]


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Crossed the 10k mark today and did a happy dance. Standing at 10,464 right now and diving back in!


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

3800 words here.  Almost at the 10K mark!


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Tonight's probably gonna be an ugly red box for me, but it'll at least be a _strategic_ red box. I'm *this close* to figuring out my bad guy and what's really going on, so I'm working on that instead of adding words that I'll ultimately need to delete. I know that's not quite the spirit of NaNo, but at this stage in my writing game, I know I can do 50k in a month even with some off days, so I'd rather have a story that works than words for the sake of words. 

Onward!


----------



## Katy MN (Jan 4, 2012)

Had another good day today -- although the rest of the week is going to be a lot busier!  I'm at 15,557 so far!  Wheee!


----------



## Pandora Lee (Oct 16, 2012)

Hit my wordcount goal early on, then had a chat w/ a friend about how unmotivated I was feeling... and so he got me to tell him my plot, and he kinda picked it apart and pointed out what was wrong with it. Which would be great, if I could just figure out how to fix it... 

Anyway, if anyone feels like doing some plot doctoring, I have a thread up here.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I did nothing today, but that's okay. I had too much fun going wine tasting in Temecula instead.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

So inspired by those of you churning out the words!  I hit the Valley of Suck.  I had this great idea for some future scenes and made the mistake of writing those instead of just keeping focused on the story at hand and defining "what comes next" and suddenly, I'm lost and everything is boring.  *sigh*  Someday I'll learn my lesson...


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought I was doing really good until I started reading this. lol How on earth are you at 35k? I am uber impressed.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I am on pace at 10K and better yet, was able to do some editing (I KNOW, ILLEGAL!) on the first piece and send it to beta readers.

On to my next piece, and hoping this one comes out closer to novelette rather than long short story.

I might come out of NaNo with a couple publishable things!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> I did nothing today, but that's okay. I had too much fun going wine tasting in Temecula instead.


That sounds like so much fun! Maybe you can chalk it up to research?


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Those of you who are way ahead with your word counts, are you writing full time or somehow managing this while working? Am just in awe either way. I'm chugging along, pretty happy that I'm so far writing every day, but am only averaging about 1000 words a session. So, to catch up, I'm going to have to add more sessions which so far I haven't had a lot of success with at night....by the time I get  home from work I am usually useless. Am hoping as I get further into the story the speed will pick up. Right now I'm still figuring it out...

I love seeing all these high word counts though, it's motivating to this slow poke.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm on 29K now, I'll be doing one last chapter which will bring me nicely over the 30K mark.

I write in sessions, 10 minutes of writing, 10 minutes of other stuff. I average about 300 words per session of 10 minutes. So that does add up quite quickly. Especially since it is 10 minutes of only writing, I'm not allowed to do anything else.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Can I join in?  I didn't officially sign up for NANO, but I started a WIP on Nov 1. I usually post word count on the 1000 Words per day Club thread, but seems like most are now posting here. You guys are inspirational! And wowzer, Savannah!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

2,019 today, 14,170 overall. Actually having a lot of fun with this story, and I haven't really even gotten to some of the more interesting plot developments yet. 

PamelaKelly: Pretty much writing in spurts throughout the day as best I can until I hit ~2k, then stop and focus any other time I can scratch out to editing my primary WIP. 5-10 minutes of writing at a fast (non-editing) pace can add up pretty quickly; I think I'd drag a lot if I tried to write for hours and hours at a time. Plus, I don't sleep very much, so early mornings/late evenings get me the bulk of the writing time I need.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Toonldy said:


> Can I join in? I didn't officially sign up for NANO, but I started a WIP on Nov 1. I usually post word count on the 1000 Words per day Club thread, but seems like most are now posting here. You guys are inspirational! And wowzer, Savannah!


I think the rules only say that you have to write 50k words in November; when you start is up to you, as long as it isn't before November 1.

And I agree, Savannah is a *machine*.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

2500 today. Total so far 8539.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

PamelaKelley said:


> Those of you who are way ahead with your word counts, are you writing full time or somehow managing this while working? Am just in awe either way. I'm chugging along, pretty happy that I'm so far writing every day, but am only averaging about 1000 words a session. So, to catch up, I'm going to have to add more sessions which so far I haven't had a lot of success with at night....by the time I get home from work I am usually useless. Am hoping as I get further into the story the speed will pick up. Right now I'm still figuring it out...
> 
> I love seeing all these high word counts though, it's motivating to this slow poke.


To answer your question, Pam, I technically write part time, but I view it as a part-time job. My day job is only part-time anyhow, leaving me many more hours of free time to write than many who have a full-time/40 hr. gig. That definitely helps.

I think being a fast typer helps, and if the story really gels then I can just go (avg. 2000 words/hr). There are definitely better days than others, but even when I feel like my eyes are bleeding and I'm coming up with nothing but crap, I either keep on writing no matter what (and I usually get a second wind then and can really jam), or I go back and edit. Re-reading my work really helps me out. I'm doing it every day, even though NaNo says not to. I tried for one day to steer clear of editing but I found it really tough to press on with the story.

I think everyone's doing super well and everyone has different methods to get to the end goal. Kia, I'm impressed with 300 words in a 10 min. chunk, then break, repeat. It takes me 30 min. at least to get into the swing of things. LOL

And welcome, Toonldy. The WC action does seem to be here for now. 

Keep on chugging, everyone. You're all so inspirational and it's great to see so many dedicated writers going after their goals!

WC today: 2,795 
WIP: 38,568


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

ajalbrinck said:


> And I agree, Savannah is a *machine*.


haha Thanks, Alex. I like the sunnies.  Oh, that reminds me strangely enough...going to add MIB3 to the film queue. May not be any good, but going to add it anyway!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I just reached 30K. And I really realised I'm running out of plot quickly so I'm bringing the side plot for my main character in stronger, that should keep them busy for another few K.


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

kiazishiru said:


> I just reached 30K. And I really realised I'm running out of plot quickly so I'm bringing the side plot for my main character in stronger, that should keep them busy for another few K.


That's awesome. Your pace is incredible.

I've done 2376 today, for a total of 10830, but I'm also got a write-in later and there are still many hours in the day. Not going to be reaching 30K antime soon, but I should hopefully get back above "keeping pace" speed.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

*Waving at you, Savannah, Rachel,  and all the other 1000 Words a Day Clubbers who are posting here. So, I'm joining in... thanks for having me!
WC: 3113  (one of my highest ever)
WIP: 9301

May try to get some more words in later tonight. PS I wrote the sequel to Dewitched as a NANO and made it! I'll never forget my adrenaline level as I scrambled to get the manuscript in on time! It was so exciting and nerve-racking! PSS I officially entered the NANO writing challenge today. Aagh!


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Just over 5000 words today.  I'm at 19,398 at the end of Chapter Four.  Each chapter is averaging just under 5000 words, which is always my target.  I've killed three major characters and nearly four dozen others, all of them victims to respiratory acidosis, except for one poor fellow who was mauled and eaten by a pack of wolves.  I put in all the gory details, too.  Yuck!  What a mess!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

Pearson Moore said:


> Just over 5000 words today. I'm at 19,398 at the end of Chapter Four. Each chapter is averaging just under 5000 words, which is always my target. I've killed three major characters and nearly four dozen others, all of them victims to respiratory acidosis, except for one poor fellow who was mauled and eaten by a pack of wolves. I put in all the gory details, too. Yuck! What a mess!


How can you kill three major characters in four chapters? Where's the time to build a bond with these characters?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I forgot to post Wednesday's word count, so here it is: 2,150. I fell a little behind my normal pace because I didn't write anything on Tuesday, but at least I'm still in line to finish with no problems. (Fingers crossed.)


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

2,219 today, and 16,419 overall. The story is definitely coming together nicely. Just finished up a nice little jaw-dropper of a scene that was quite fun to write.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just over 2k today. Reached 10k in total.


----------



## Katy MN (Jan 4, 2012)

I was a little over 17k at the end of the day yesterday -- hoping to hit 20k today, eek!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, there, Toonldy! This seems to be the hopping board for some 1,000-a-dayers. Welcome to NaNo! Love that you successfully wrote _Dewitched_ during it. Faaaaantaaaastic! I'm trying to write the 4th book in my _When Girlfriends..._ series. I think I can do it if I keep up my pace.

Everyone approaching those 20k and 30k marks. Niiice! Everyone's looking good, and I think checking in here is great motivation.

Today's WC: 8,329
The WIP's at 46,897 and tomorrow I hope to hit that 50k mark.  Then...on to write the other half of the novel. Oh, the work never ends.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

21,200 words so far.  I'm not really ahead of schedule since my target is 100,000 words.  But I'm not too far behind schedule, either!


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

WC= 2782
WIP= 12,083.

It felt like a lot more words. A marathon day. Braindead.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

2,140 today, and just passed 15K. And I will definitely be finishing this book tomorrow...which means I get to move on to the next WIP on Saturday.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Toonldy said:


> Can I join in? I didn't officially sign up for NANO, but I started a WIP on Nov 1. I usually post word count on the 1000 Words per day Club thread, but seems like most are now posting here. You guys are inspirational! And wowzer, Savannah!


Hi Toonldy! Isn't Savannah _ridiculous_ (And I mean that in the very best way possible )

I'm back in it today after two days of election overload. My family and friends are big political junkies, we throw parties and everything. I was pretty useless for the last two days. Anyhow, not too shabby today with 5,364. That gets me up to 17,647 for the month. Woohoo! The best part is that I really like this book so far. That makes it easy to sit down with it everyday


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am COMPLETELY SLACKING.  Time for me to quit this pizza party.  I'm off to go do a forced half hour type.  I'll report back!


----------



## Luckymoose (Jan 23, 2012)

I started writing again at 10:15 PM in order to not have this day be a total waste. I managed to get out 2,500+ words before midnight, but I'm still 3,200 words behind. DAMN YOU SCHOOL AND LIFE!


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

13,186 overall. Got in a couple thousand today.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

After eight days. _Marigot Magic_ has encompassed 14 sections and 38,205 words. I'll reach 50,000 this Sunday and top out at 100 grand before the month's over. (I was thinking of 120K earlier on, but that job trial and a localised electricity crisis made me reconsider.)


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I am just slightly behind pace with a little over 12K.

But this weekend...ughh. Even though I semi-retired from photography, I ended up booking 7 shoots this weekend. This is going to get me behind, I know it.

I'll just do the best I can to keep up!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

I did it!
WC today- 5,269
WIP- 52,166

NaNo goal met, but still half a novel to write. Pearson, that's been my goal with NaNo. I want to do 100,000-ish, or wherever the story takes me. 85, 90... whoever knows. I just want to write the whole dang thing. 

I know I could not have done this so quickly without the great support from NaNo and everyone on this thread. You guys all rock. I love that so many of us are doing this...all together!

Now I'm going to relax over the weekend and then it'll be time to hammer out the rest of the story. My protag had a date with wedding cakes and tastings today and, well, now I want a piece of cake. So...I'm going to see what I can do about that.  

Keep on chugging, everyone!!


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Wow,Savannah! Congrats! Just when I worry I can't do it, I start my day with your thrilling and inspirational entry! YAY! Keep on going and I'll do the same!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Toonldy said:


> Wow,Savannah! Congrats! Just when I worry I can't do it, I start my day with your thrilling and inspirational entry! YAY! Keep on going and I'll do the same!


Definitely, girl! You can do it!!
I heard someone say that as an indie we can't get all flustered over poor sales and throw a tizzy. And, if we can't control sales, we can control word count. That's a number I can do something about, and successfully, so I write. Write-write-write. The sales will just have to come then, right? When you have a big ol' backlist. LOL


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Savannah_Page said:


> I did it!
> WC today- 5,269
> WIP- 52,166


    Me=in awe of your awesomeness. Congratulations!

Got 2,156 in today, total for 9 days is 18,575. The green square streak continues.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Is anyone else lagging severely behind but still hanging in there? My word count is rather shameful for being the 9th, but I'm determined to make it to the end anyway.

Why do I have such trouble with bad guys and their motivations? If this one would just quit being so tricky, I wouldn't be having such trouble progressing.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

700 so far today in hospital waiting room. More later at home.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Thanks to Savannah...

WC=2617
WIP=14,700

May try to get in some words later.
Hope all is ok, Jill. Good luck, all!
Above: Final edited word count for today. Hopefully, this weekend will be productive. NANO doesn't lend itself to children!

PS  Posted on Nanowrimo. I'm finally on track to finish by Nov 30! Whoo hoo! But the pressure is on. Hoping  for  at least 2,000 words per day.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

2,100 today, and I finished the first of my WIPs -- 93,000 words!

Tomorrow it's on to the next unfinished book and a total shift of mental gears. Here's hoping I can manage it.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

_Marigot Magic_ is now at 42,243 words after nine days, 17 sections and two scrap piles--too bad my day was slow to say the least. Regardless, 50K is assured this Sunday!


----------



## Luckymoose (Jan 23, 2012)

Eliza Baum said:


> Is anyone else lagging severely behind but still hanging in there? My word count is rather shameful for being the 9th, but I'm determined to make it to the end anyway.
> 
> Why do I have such trouble with bad guys and their motivations? If this one would just quit being so tricky, I wouldn't be having such trouble progressing.


We're both behind . . . but we can do it!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't do well because today and tomorrow I'm wrapping up my first nano story. Sunday I'm moving onto nano project number two and I have a write-in challenge so I should get at least 4000 words knocked out then. I'll still be about 5000 words behind, but I can make that up easily once I dig into the new project and I'm deep in the initial phase of infatuation.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

2,004 today, 20,579 total for the ten days. Those green squares are going to push me through this whether I like it or not.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Got up early.
WC=3,010
WIP=17,710.

And I'm so happy with my words! Hope to get up early again tomorrow. My teen girls are busy most of the day, so I have no excuses. I'm so glad I joined this thread bec. it's making inspired and accountable  Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

After 10 days, _Marigot Magic_ is now at 46,346 words across 17 sections and two scrap piles. Had it very, _very_ slow today. Tomorrow, 50K is ours for the taking!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I was bad today...wrote some notes (around 700 words) but didn't record them. However, I think it was necessary for me to take a small break to switch mental gears so I can move from the WIP I finished on Friday to the one I'm going to pick up tomorrow, since they're totally different genres.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I made up for several days off - today's count is 5,277

Total for NaNo month: 14,852

Total in this book: 58,927


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I finished NaNo a couple of hours ago.

This was one hell of an insane ride but I'm pretty happy with what I wrote. I know there will be quite a couple of changes but this is not too bad for a first draft.

My ending lines are:

Alec stared at Chris, yes, it would all be fine. He had a boyfriend, a life and a dream. Life had finally really started for him.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Another good day. No teenagers to deal with!
WC=3068
WIP=20,778
Taking a deserved break. Off to see Barbra Streissand at the Hollywood Bowl tonight!  

PS Congrats to Kiazishiru for finishing NANO and to Christine for finishing her WIP.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Oooooh! I'm behind! But did 7 photo shoots this weekend. I'll be back In Da Game tomorrow!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, Toonldy! A friend of mine is going to the Streisand concert tonight, too -- small world! (Make sure you bundle up!)

The day off was beneficial, as I did 2,860 today and got back in the groove on this WIP, which is now at a hair under 23K. Only 65K (give or take) to go!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't checked in in a while, but I'm at 34,000 words. Another week and I'll be good.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

kiazishiru said:


> I finished NaNo a couple of hours ago.


Congratulations!



TexasGirl said:


> Oooooh! I'm behind! But did 7 photo shoots this weekend. I'll be back In Da Game tomorrow!


I think I had that many sporting events for the kids this weekend. Does that count?  Hope the shoots went well for you.

Somehow got in 2,056 words today, bringing the NaNo total to 22,635. Testing out a minor tangent to the main plot that I think will work out well.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Told you--and everyone else--I could do it. After 11 days, 19 sections and two scrap piles, _Marigot Magic_ is now at *51,015* words.

Can you feel it, guys? By the time the Validator is up, I stand a chance at becoming the first native of the Commonwealth of Dominica to reach this milestone. (That is, if anyone hasn't taken the cake yet.)

Next stop: 60,000 by Tuesday!


----------



## Luckymoose (Jan 23, 2012)

3,200+ words today and I'm still playing catch up. I'll be thankful for Thanksgiving holidays so I don't have to worry about classes.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Toonldy said:


> Thanks to Savannah...
> 
> WC=2617
> WIP=14,700


Why, you're welcome.  Having a place to be held accountable, and NaNo, in general, really helps me push on and get to work. If others can do it, why can't I? You know? So keep it up, girl! You're lookin' good.

Well I'm going to get down to work. Have dawdled enough this morning. My goal is to have this novel be a complete NaNo novel--start to finish. So off to work I go. Hi-Ho-Hi-Ho!


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll cross 35,000 sometime this morning, and I hope to be at 37,000 by the end of the day.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Eliza Baum said:


> Is anyone else lagging severely behind but still hanging in there? My word count is rather shameful for being the 9th, but I'm determined to make it to the end anyway.


Me! I gave myself two days to obsess over the election and lost an entire week. Got back into it today and my word count is a measly 7200. The stat tool at the NaNo site says I can still finish if I write 2254 words every day this month. I've never written 2000 words in a day in my life.

Although I have to credit my NaNo attempts with finally pushing me past the even slower 500 words/day I used to do. I can more easily do 1000-1500 a day now. So all of us laggards should hang in there. We've got books to write!

My problem is I am too easily distr- oooh! shiny.... (runs away)


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad to see everyone doing so good!

After a few days off I'm back today with 5260 words. That brings the total up to 22,907. I'm hoping for another 1000 or so tonight.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Another 2,100 today. These days I'm lucky if I can squeeze in anything more than two hours to write, so I'm happy with my per-hour count.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Did word wars to get 1K today, but still woefully behind.

Good part: My first NaNo work is already up and for sale, FTW.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

During my 12th day with _Marigot Magic_, the distractions piled up. Not helped by the frenzy over yesterday's victory.

Still, it's impressive: 54,451 words across 19 sections and two scrap piles. Next session begins shortly, and a Smashwords update is due later today.

60,000 is still in my sights on Day 13....


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Struggled today despite a productive weekend. Ended up with magical numbers. 
WC=2222
WIP= 23,000

PS  So happy to see you here, Rachel, again.   And waves to TG, Savannah and Christine. Off to read TG's novella.


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

21,199 and going. I managed to update NaNo before midnight but I'm still at it.

edit: 24,000! I wrote over 5K tonight!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Good morning! (At least in Berlin. ) Waves to all your 1,000-a-dayers who are over here. And to everyone who's rocking their word counts!!

Was bitten by the flu bug or something this weekend and yesterday so I stopped writing mid-day. Did some editing on my NaNo piece and wasn't happy with it, so I wrote 4,071 additional words yesterday. But, I went to bed feeling very unhappy about them, too.  

So, now I'm back at the desk and ready to shoot for 7,000 words today. And they better be good, if not grrrreat! And--and this is the real goal--I want to get to a particular scene in the story. So...off to work I go.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ugh....you can see from my graphic that I'm lagging so far behind. Came down with something and have been mostly useless for the past week. Was also stricken by the nasty elves of doubt, who whispered in my ear that what I'd written was awful. 

Luckily, I read through what I've written so far, and it's much better than what those elves reported. Which is usually the case. Tends to happen to me with everything I write. Trick is to ignore the elves and keep plowing forward.  

Not sure if I can still 'win' or not, but I am going to try and get back on track.

Congrats to everyone who is doing so well!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

PamelaKelley said:


> Ugh....you can see from my graphic that I'm lagging so far behind. Came down with something and have been mostly useless for the past week. Was also stricken by the nasty elves of doubt, who whispered in my ear that what I'd written was awful.
> 
> Luckily, I read through what I've written so far, and it's much better than what those elves reported. Which is usually the case. Tends to happen to me with everything I write. Trick is to ignore the elves and keep plowing forward.
> 
> ...


Girl, in regards to those elves. They are _awful_ buggers. So I was honestly afraid of approaching my WIP this morning, just knowing that the elves were right. I wrote nothing but gibberish and crap yesterday. Well, they were wrong. I like what you say here, "Ignore the elves and plow forward." I did pick up on some ways I can tighten my writing, but seriously...the elves are pesky butt-inskies. I re-read what I wrote from yesterday and was pleasantly surprised.

So, plow ahead we must! I know the feeling of the bug,  although mine wasn't too long. (Hope it stays away!) I'm sorry to hear that. Be sure to get rest and nurse yourself to health, even with NaNo going on. No point in running yourself ragged.

Word count for today is 7,550. I think that long nap I took yesterday, and the inspiring Sophie Kinsella book that I read before bed, really helped me get going today.

Keep on writing, folks. You can do it!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Savannah_Page said:


> Girl, in regards to those elves. They are _awful_ buggers. So I was honestly afraid of approaching my WIP this morning, just knowing that the elves were right. I wrote nothing but gibberish and crap yesterday. Well, they were wrong. I like what you say here, "Ignore the elves and plow forward." I did pick up on some ways I can tighten my writing, but seriously...the elves are pesky butt-inskies. I re-read what I wrote from yesterday and was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> So, plow ahead we must! I know the feeling of the bug,  although mine wasn't too long. (Hope it stays away!) I'm sorry to hear that. Be sure to get rest and nurse yourself to health, even with NaNo going on. No point in running yourself ragged.
> 
> ...


Oooh, what Sophie Kinsella book? (Not that I need another distraction right now )


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Rachel Schurig said:


> Oooh, what Sophie Kinsella book? (Not that I need another distraction right now )


The Manhattan one in Becky's series. I just love the Luke moment at the end.  Haven't read _Can You Keep a Secret?_ and think I'll finally get around to it now. Always so many fabulous distractions.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Ooooh! Motivation

http://writtenkitten.net/

Every time you type 100 words, you get a new picture of a kitten!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Savannah_Page said:


> The Manhattan one in Becky's series. I just love the Luke moment at the end.  Haven't read _Can You Keep a Secret?_ and think I'll finally get around to it now. Always so many fabulous distractions.


Can You Keep a Secret was a fun read, and if you haven't read Undomestic Goddess yet, that's probably my favorite of hers.



TexasGirl said:


> Ooooh! Motivation
> 
> http://writtenkitten.net/
> 
> Every time you type 100 words, you get a new picture of a kitten!


Am off to check this out....love the idea of it!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Savannah_Page said:


> The Manhattan one in Becky's series. I just love the Luke moment at the end.  Haven't read _Can You Keep a Secret?_ and think I'll finally get around to it now. Always so many fabulous distractions.


CYKS is my very favorite Kinsella book! You'll lurve it!

Blergh, I've only written like, 200 words today. Gotta get into a groove!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Up to 26,585 total and averaging over 2k/day for the month so far. I've reached the part in the story where the main character says, "Hasn't this all been a little _too_ easy?" Why yes, yes it has. <evil author grin>


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

ajalbrinck said:


> Up to 26,585 total and averaging over 2k/day for the month so far. I've reached the part in the story where the main character says, "Hasn't this all been a little _too_ easy?" Why yes, yes it has. <evil author grin>


Always a great moment, and congrats on your progress.

I got through 1666 words today, for a total of 8840. So still behind, but still chugging along. Every time I do a NaNo stretch I feel my writing muscles getting stronger.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Rachel Schurig said:


> CYKS is my very favorite Kinsella book! You'll lurve it!
> 
> Blergh, I've only written like, 200 words today. Gotta get into a groove!


OMG! CYKS was my favorite too! SK has totally inspired my writing--even mention it on my website. Unhitched, my sequel, was inspired by Shopaholic and Baby! I love, love, love her! Read them all. Obviously, I'm distracted from writing bec. I'm following your "conversation" with Savannah. I'd better get to work. I've only written 600 or so words today. Grrr. Apologies fellow Nanowrimoers.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

I just passed 41,000 words.  I should reach 50,000 before the weekend, 75,000 by the end of the month (I'll miss a few days of writing around U.S. Thanksgiving), and finish the thing probably by Dec. 10.  We shall see!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Toonldy said:


> OMG! CYKS was my favorite too! SK has totally inspired my writing--even mention it on my website. Unhitched, my sequel, was inspired by Shopaholic and Baby! I love, love, love her! Read them all. Obviously, I'm distracted from writing bec. I'm following your "conversation" with Savannah. I'd better get to work. I've only written 600 or so words today. Grrr. Apologies fellow Nanowrimoers.


I love her too! And it's ok to take time from NaNo to talk about SK if she inspires you, right? 

Not to distract you any more (thought I totally could, since I have a pretty strong 4,000 words under my belt today, mwahaha), but have you read any of her "real life" name (Madeline Wickham) stuff?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

2010 today, so I'm a little past 24K despite having taken two days off so far this month.

I'm starting to see I can do almost 2K an hour, which is a good thing, because an hour is about all I'm going to get per day between now and Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Ended up with 7300 words today. Yay! I found it helped to get a good chunk done in the afternoon, then I took a break before heading out to the coffee shop to crank out a few more thousand. It seemed to keep me fresh. I'm gonna try it again tomorrow.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

What a day!  Filled with lots of meetings, kids' stuff, writer interactions, heavy plot points, and emotional ups and downs. Very slow and interrupted...but finally ended  up with the following

WC=2135
WIP= 25,141

I made my goal! Crossing over the half-way mark.

Good night. Good luck. And congrats to all.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

PamelaKelley said:


> Can You Keep a Secret was a fun read, and if you haven't read Undomestic Goddess yet, that's probably my favorite of hers.


UG is on my list, too. My list is huge. LOL I think I'm sold on CYKS for the next read. Oo can't wait!



Toonldy said:


> OMG! CYKS was my favorite too! SK has totally inspired my writing--even mention it on my website. Unhitched, my sequel, was inspired by Shopaholic and Baby! I love, love, love her!


Reading the first two Shopaholics have really inspired me with my NaNo project. The easy-breezy Becky, the fun narrative...very inspiring. Am going to go check out your website. 



Rachel Schurig said:


> I love her too! And it's ok to take time from NaNo to talk about SK if she inspires you, right?
> 
> Not to distract you any more (thought I totally could, since I have a pretty strong 4,000 words under my belt today, mwahaha), but have you read any of her "real life" name (Madeline Wickham) stuff?


It's definitely ok to take time to chat about inspiration.  And nice work on the word count and at the cafe! I've been meaning to change up my writing location now and then. Have some Madeline books on my TBR list. Are they any different?

Great work, everyone! Pearson, nice chugging along! Good work on surpassing the 20k mark Christine, Alex, and Toonldy. Going to do my usual Wed. chores and shopping then it's back to work! Hoping to do 3k or so today.


----------



## Vlloyd (May 24, 2012)

This is my first official NaNo, and with planning a wedding, I am woefully behind. My current WC is 7,752, but my overall WIP is 13,949. If I am able to log about 2,500 words a day from here on out, I should be able to make it.

Just keep writing, writing, writing.

BTW, it's a good thing I have read all the Kinsella books, because I'd probably be off wasting my precious free time devouring another book. My favorite was the Undomestic Goddess too.

Ok, got to turn off the forums and get some work done. I will check in later, my goal today is 4k or bust!!!


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

This is my first year doing NaNo and I admit I was pretty scared at first. I've been familiar with the concept of NaNoWriMo for a couple years, but felt too... inexperienced to try it out. Comments from others participating in NaNo always sparked a combination of interest and dread in me.

This year I decided to use NaNoWriMo to get a good start on my second novel.

Surprise!!! I FINISHED IT TODAY!!! 

50019 words, and it's only day 14! I honestly don't know how I did it.  I didn't go to bed later than usual, I even spent a whole weekend out with my friends. Work has been horribly slow, and I have full access to a computer and wifi... so my answer is probably there, hehe!

Feel free to check out my NaNo closing comments and post your own experience here: NaNoWriMo Out Of My Mind-o!

I wish you all the best of luck!!! I'll be over here doing my happy dance!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Nadine, that's fantastic! Congratulations.

I am not so far myself. 1463 today, for a total of 10,303. But I'm into 5 figures at last, and this was a section that needed a lot of research, so that took up some time.

My last NaNo was Camp NaNo in summer 2011, and the max I hit was 17k+ words. So if I can push it to 25k this year I'll consider myself to be making progress.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats on finishing, nadinucca!

2,041 today, up to 28,626 overall. Maintaining my 2k/day pace to account for the upcoming holidays when writing time will be scarce.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

2,015 today. It felt like pulling teeth, but I got it out somehow.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I got about 5k today. Considering all I want to do is sleep, I'm very proud of myself.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

First, congrats to Nadinucca for completing the challenge and then to Savannah, Rachel, and SM for their awe-inspiring word counts. Also  a warm welcome to Alychic and shout-out to Christine. GO, girls!

Today's totals:
WC=2,365
WIP=27,506

I have nasty, word-defying days ahead of me. Some local talk show taping  tomorrow and  paperback book signings on both Saturday and Sunday. I had no idea I would do Nano when I made these commitments. And now, I'm regretful and freaking out 'cause I want to complete the Nano challenge. I'll just have to omit sleep from my life. Aagh!

Good night and good luck to all!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

ChristinePope said:


> 2,015 today. It felt like pulling teeth, but I got it out somehow.


I think those hard words are the most important ones. Good job pushing through!

7944 today for a total of 38,150. And it's only 3 am. Who needs sleep, right?


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

My best day ever: 2077. And I do mean ever. I've never written that much in one day in my life. Total now is 12381. No way I'm going to win, but I'm going to keep at it. I like this book.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

That's the important thing, JNFR. That you're having fun and are happy with what you're doing.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

jnfr said:


> My best day ever: 2077. And I do mean ever. I've never written that much in one day in my life. Total now is 12381. No way I'm going to win, but I'm going to keep at it. I like this book.


Well done! Worst case scenario: Come December 1st you have thousands of words you didn't have before


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

2,226 today, bringing the total to 30,852. Would love to write more, but editing awaits!


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Only 600 words today. My Nano isn't going to hit 50,000 this time. Oh well, some words are better than no words.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

That's exactly right, Jill. And thanks all. I'll have thousands of words I wouldn't have otherwise, and am well into a book I really want to write. 

And: my writing muscles are getting stronger, so I can write a bit more than I could before. That's a fantastic outcome, and one reason why NaNo matters so much.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

2,110. Not quite as much teeth pulling today as yesterday. And I passed 30K on the WIP. I very much doubt I'll finish this book before the month is out, but that's all right. As jnfr just said, that's thousands of words I didn't have when I started.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

I was hoping to cross 30,000 words today but was booked on a local talk show to promote my Dewitched series. It was fun, but I was longing to write.

WC=1675
WIP=29,180

I will for sure cross, 30,000 tomorrow. While I think I can achieve 50,000 words, I'm not sure if this novel is meant to be this length. My goal, over final word count, is to have a completed first draft by the end of Nov.

Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations, Jennifer! Personal bests are always...the best!! Sarah's absolutely right. You have to have fun and enjoy what you're doing, even when the going gets tough. Keep it up!

Nice work on surpassing the 30k mark, Alex and Christine! And look at all of those little green squares, Alex. Impressive hitting it every day! And you can totally do it, Toonldy! Although, having a local talk show to do instead...that sounds super fun!! Is there a YouTube video we can check out? If you don't mind... I think that's really neat.

I wanted to bang out 7k yesterday, but I got distracted--went to the gym and ended up blogging. I did write 5,251 so I absolutely cannot complain. Just have to get to work today! The WIP's above 70,000 now and I can taste the ending. It's _soooo_ close; but endings are always bittersweet moments.

Rachel, speaking of my blogging distraction, I gave you a little shout out.  I'm reading your latest book right now and am really enjoying it. It makes burning cals at the gym a lot of fun! LOL

Keep pressing on, all. I'm off to finish my breakfast then get to writing.


----------



## Luckymoose (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm still playing catch up after missing several days due to my unyielding course load. I can do it!


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

My WIP is up to 15,207 words. I'm (more than) a little behind, but confident I can make up the ground. I had to spend a few days pulling things apart, re-outlining, and putting it back together. I know you're not really supposed to do that in NaNoWriMo, but I had hit a wall and it was necessary to move the book forward.

I feel good now, and confident I can get a good week or ten days under my belt to catch back up.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

We still have half the month! There's no giving up until November 30th!

I wrote 1200 last night. Am still about 12k behind. That's ok! I will make it up next week (in theory).


----------



## GiGi Summers (Jul 31, 2012)

OK, first, let me say how impressed I am by those of you who got their nano word count thing to post in your signature. I give up! 

I have been absent from the boards due to a lack of internet access the last week. Good news is, I got a good amount of writing done! I am doing two nano's, one is 26,000 words, the other is 14,000 words. '

Now, I am going to post this and not look at anything else on the board until I get caught up with the second book. Yea right!


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

I finished NaNoWriMo today at 50,166 words.  But that's only about 45% of my novel, so the writing goes on!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

GiGi: Enter This however omit all of the spaces that I've manually inserted in this:

[ url=http://nanowrimo.org/en/participants/gigi-summers ][ img]http://www.nanowrimo.org/widget/MyMonth/savannah-page.png[/img ][/url ]

This should work and give you the little box I have here.

Pearson, congrats! I feel you, though. Only half way through or so. LOL Keep it up! I'm planning to make my current WIP a total NaNo baby from beginning to end. My word count today, though, even though all I managed was some editing, was 264 words.  I'm calling it a night, though. Time for the latest Lovefilm that arrived in the post, a veggie Döner Kebap, and a little R&R.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Pearson, congrats on hitting the 50k milestone!

Green remains my favorite color.  2,102 today, total at 32,954. I think this story will only run 50-60k, so it will be nearly done once I hit 50k.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Yesterdays total was about 2500 words, bringing it up to 26,000 in total.  Almost bridged the gap to bring it back on schedule.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

A.S. that's great.

I dropped back to a more normal 1289 words today, for a total of 13669. But I usually want to slack off on Friday, and I didn't so I am content.


----------



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm a couple days ahead.  This year it's flowing much easier than last year.  Just over 30K now.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Psssst!  Anyone going to The Night of Writing Dangerously?


----------



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

@katedanley  I'll be at mine.  My awesome husband is taking over the kids tonight!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

alextaylorwolfe said:


> @katedanley I'll be at mine. My awesome husband is taking over the kids tonight!


How great to have a night off! May your words overfloweth! So, are you going to a write-in or is your local group doing a cool thing in conjunction with the Night of Writing Dangerously in San Francisco?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, I haven't written since Monday and my word count looks pathetic, BUT


1. I went on a three-day retreat with my daughter.
2. I edited a novel that is about to go up.
3. The first part of my NaNo is already published as a short AND is selling better than my other books. 

I'll take that for a win.

Tomorrow night is my annual SUPER SEKRIT DANGEROUSLY UNPRODUCTIVE MARGARITA WRITE IN.

We do word wars and the winner gets to do alchoholic whipped cream body shots on the person of their choice.

An epic party we look forward to every year. This is my 8th Nano.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Crossed over the 30,000 mark but fell a little short of my prescribed NANO wordcount to meet the Nano 50,000 word goal by Nov 25. A frenetic day.

WC=1,482
WIP=30,662

PS Deanna, LOVED the delicious NANO treat. You write so well!
PSS  Anyone notice anything diff about my sig?  If you don't, it's bec. you've written too many words this week. 

A challenging week ahead with my girls off from school, birthdays, book signings,Thanksgiving, and spacing problems with my computer. Why can't it be Octowrimo?  And October has an extra day!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Savannah_Page said:


> Rachel, speaking of my blogging distraction, I gave you a little shout out.  I'm reading your latest book right now and am really enjoying it. It makes burning cals at the gym a lot of fun! LOL


You are so nice, Savannah! I think Ever After is my favorite thing I've written  You just made my day!

3546 words today. I'm getting close to the end of my WIP, which I actually started before NaNo (my NaNo is a combination of projects). I cannot wait to have this thing off my plate! When I finish I'm going to redecorate my office, so I will actually want to write in it, instead of at the dining room table. You would think this would inspire me to finish it up, but I'm having a real hard time closing the deal on this one. Sigh. More tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Toonldy said:


> Crossed over the 30,000 mark but fell a little short of my prescribed NANO wordcount to meet the Nano 50,000 word goal by Nov 25. A frenetic day.
> 
> WC=1,482
> WIP=30,662
> ...


Woohoo! One-click here I come!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

2,020 today, and a little past 33K in the WIP. Still plugging away.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

2,177 today, which gets the book up to 35,131 total. Just a few more days...


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

2,010. I always did like that movie!


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Not a productive day at all. I had a book signing that took up most of my time. Unusual  LA rainy weather kept people away. Bad weather seems to follow my promotional efforts. Hurricaine Sandy landed the day of my big ENT BOTD promo. Whatever. 

I snuck in a few uninspired words tonight:

WC=790  
WIP - 31,452

I'll try to bring WC to 1,000 but not counting on it. I don't want to fall behind. Hopefully,tomorrow will be a more productive day.

Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I only wrote 800 words during the Margarita Write In.

But three word wars with the winner doing alcoholic body shots off the person of their choice was inspiring to many of the writers!


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> I think I only wrote 800 words during the Margarita Write In.
> 
> But three word wars with the winner doing alcoholic body shots off the person of their choice was inspiring to many of the writers!


Missed this event ~ sorry I did. The little nano calendar has revealed one thing for me. Inconsistency. Don't you hate it when your other life gets in the way?

"Cheers to a good writing day for everyone. _Drink on. Write on._"


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

I set myself an aspirational target yesterday of 10,000 words, in the hope that I would do 6,000. I ended up managing 1,800.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Writing binge on Sunday resulted in 6,664 words written, bringing the WIP to 41,795. The end is very much in sight now.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

WC=1,723
WIP= 33,175

I actually wrote lots more words while I sat bored at a sadly unattended in-store book signing event, but will post them to my word count tomorrow.

Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

With Friday being a bust I told myself I had to get to work today. Tomorrow I plan on doing nothing but writing, with the occasional trip to the toilet, the refrigerator, and maybe to peer out at the sky and say, "Hello, world." 

Today, while doing half-writing and half-day-jobbing, and a dentist appt. thrown in, I managed 3,972 and a little bit of editing. Not shabby.
WIP= 76,028 and I hope to conclude it by Friday! We'll see if I can do it. Not doing anything for Thanksgiving and not having the luxury of Black Friday will definitely help me get there. Keep on writing, everyone! Great work!!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Didn't do much this weekend, writing-wise anyway. Up to 14919 with today's count. I can feel myself slipping into a non-NaNo writing rhythm, which is more like 1000-1200 words per workday, with weekends off. That gives me lots of time to plot and research, which is good.

Did you realize that if you write 1000/day five days/week, with two weeks off, you will have written 250,000 words in a year? That's astonishing to me.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Ack, I forgot to report in yesterday. That was 1,700.

Today was 2,035. Almost to 39K on the WIP.

I can tell that I feel as if I'm pushing to do 2K each day. I think my sweet spot is around 1,500, which as *jnfr* pointed out, is plenty to get you a number of new books each year.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

WC=2,710
WIP=35,885

I have only more chapter to write of WIP!  It's a really heavy duty emotional one --this book is a total tear jerker. It even makes me cry as I write it.  *Sniff*

Good night and congrats to all.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

jnfr said:


> Didn't do much this weekend, writing-wise anyway. Up to 14919 with today's count. I can feel myself slipping into a non-NaNo writing rhythm, which is more like 1000-1200 words per workday, with weekends off. That gives me lots of time to plot and research, which is good.
> 
> Did you realize that if you write 1000/day five days/week, with two weeks off, you will have written 250,000 words in a year? That's astonishing to me.


That's pretty awesome, when you think about it that way!



Toonldy said:


> WC=2,710
> WIP=35,885
> 
> I have only more chapter to write of WIP! It's a really heavy duty emotional one --this book is a total tear jerker. *It even makes me cry as I write it.* *Sniff*
> ...


Call me a drama queen, but I love it when that happens! If I'm crying, I know it's good!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Today I officially won NaNo, woohoo! My 9,124 words today brought me up to 50,820 words for the month. 

I'm very close to finishing this WIP. Hopefully tomorrow. My original plan was to start work on another WIP when I finished this one so that I was still writing all through November. We'll see  I'm starting to think that when this one wraps, I'm taking a break.

(By break I mean editing, working on blurbs, marketing, revising, etc. You know, relaxing  )


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Rachel Schurig said:


> I'm starting to think that when this one wraps, I'm taking a break.
> 
> (By break I mean editing, working on blurbs, marketing, revising, etc. You know, relaxing  )


Haha exactly! Although writing blurbs is, for me, soooo much work. LOL Congrats on winning NaNo and good luck with the rest of your Nov. work. I think my WIP will be done by Friday and then I, too, will get to "relax." 
P.S. Really enjoying your latest book!

Keep up the great work, everyone, and congrats to all the winners!
Ok. A big word goal is ahead of me. Off to work I go...


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Write 2K last night.

About to be done with the second part of the serial novel (which is what my NaNo has become). Found a girl willing to come in and be the cover model next week, so part 2 will be up and for sale in about 2 weeks.

Now THAT'S a successful NaNo!

[Happy dance.]


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Got 2,283 in on Monday which brought the story up to 44,078 in total. Hoping to finish off by Wednesday prior to getting my turkey food coma on.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Had an AMAZING time at the Night of Writing Dangerously Write-a-Thon in San Francisco this weekend. People were ringing the 50k bell right and left! Word wars left me with my mouth agape (folks were typing 2,400 words in twenty minutes and other madness). Lovely company... International NaNoWriMo-ers from all corners of the globe... Fantastic outfits... Inspirational speeches from the Office of Letters and Light... Cupcakes. An absolutely spectacular night. And no one lost a finger.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Up to 24000, but this week has been a bust. people wanting to eat, do shopping, go out. Driving me nuts!  

Hope to hit it hard from now to end of month. As the movie said 'Stay on target'


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Kate, thank you so much for that report and especially the pictures. That sounds like such an incredible evening. Not something I'd be likely to go to, so even more special to see from a distance.

And congrats to Rachel for finishing up! Hooray!

I'm up to 15509, and continuing my slow-but-steady pace. I'm gonna need a post-NaNo check-in thread, for sure.


----------



## Luckymoose (Jan 23, 2012)

Just when I get holidays and free time . . . sickness!   I'm going to keep trying through it all! If not 50k, at least I've written something new.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Kate, that looks like so much fun! Thank you for posting the pictures. Maybe next year...

Another 2,020 today, so I'm past 40K on the WIP.

Luckymoose, I hope you feel better!



jnfr said:


> I'm up to 15509, and continuing my slow-but-steady pace. I'm gonna need a post-NaNo check-in thread, for sure.


*jnfr*, I know I'll be going back to the 1K per day thread when NaNo is over, so you might want to check that out.


----------



## CarlG (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm doing well. Up over 40K. Book will be closer to 100K, so the NaNo goal is only part of the picture.

Funny thing, I knew going in that I'd only be able to write maybe 60% of the days due to other commitments, so I figured I'd need 3K for each actual writing day. And happily, I've been able to surpass that. A decent prepared outline has helped, and I've had this story in the back of my mind for a couple years.

But blessings to all, and gratitude, and fingers crossed that the Muse continues to be with us. Onward, Ho.


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

1,786 so far. Stopped for a bit. I just got my word count updated so it counts as "today" on NaNo but I think I'll write for another hour or so.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

CarlG said:


> I'm doing well. Up over 40K. Book will be closer to 100K, so the NaNo goal is only part of the picture.
> 
> Funny thing, I knew going in that I'd only be able to write maybe 60% of the days due to other commitments, *so I figured I'd need 3K for each actual writing day. And happily, I've been able to surpass that.* A decent prepared outline has helped, and I've had this story in the back of my mind for a couple years.
> 
> But blessings to all, and gratitude, and fingers crossed that the Muse continues to be with us. Onward, Ho.


That's great, Carl!

Kate, that event looks awesome. Thanks for sharing!

Everyone is doing so well! Keep plugging away 

I added another 9000 words today, which finished up my WIP. I cannot tell you how relieved I am to be done with this one! I feel like calling friends and waking them up to scream about how happy I am!

My nano was a combination of a few projects, all together I have 59,849 words for the month. I may add a bit more if I decide to pull out an old WIP. Or do some revisions on this one. We'll see.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally had a decent day in Nano: 4800 words but I am only at 20,000 for the month.

But at least I am deep into my 3rd book now.

Some of your word counts just blow my mind.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

I JUST DID IT!  In an unprecedented marathon writing session, I managed 5,652 words and finished my WIP at 41,537. I don't know what I'm going to do for the rest of the month -- that was my goal. I have another serialized book on the sideline which needs final editing as it must be released before Xmas. I'm not sure if I want to take on  something new.

What I do know for sure is that I'm pouring myself a big glass of wine!

Good night and good luck to all.
And PS. Deanna, I apologize; I've been bad ...I will email you shortly.
PSS  And big congrats to you, Rachel, for finishing your WIP. It does feel SO good!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Toonldy said:


> I JUST DID IT! In an unprecedented marathon writing session, I managed 5,652 words and finished my WIP at 41,537. I don't know what I'm going to do for the rest of the month -- that was my goal. I have another serialized book on the sideline which needs final editing as it must be released before Xmas. I'm not sure if I want to take something new on.
> 
> What I do know for sure is that I'm pouring myself a big glass of wine!
> 
> ...


Woohoo! Congrats! Enjoy your wine


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations, Toonldy!! Meeting goals is the BEST!

Nice work on the positive NaNo day, Matt. You're 4800 words further into your WIP and that's got awesomesauce written all over it. 

And Kate, thank you so much for sharing the event info and especially the pics. That looks like SO much fun! I don't know if I'd be able to deal with all of the distractions; I would probably manage 1,000 words at best during the entirety of the night. LOL But that is just so neat to see so many people coming together and banging out those word counts. 2400 in 20 minutes was that? CRAZY! I thought I was a little bit rapid-fire with 2200-2500 avg. an hour. haha Goodness! So super cool. Hope you enjoyed a cupcake (or a few). 

Yesterday's WC: 7,782

Goal today is to see if I can do 6,000 words. But the main goal is to successfully write the scenes with all of the legal gibberish I have to include in the book. Seriously. Making characters lawyers is a tough thing when all you did was study Faulkner, Austen, Germanistik, and then read tons of chick lit on the side.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

So much awesome in this thread. We need to get some of those cupcakes out to everyone.  Kate, that looked and sounded like so much fun!

Trudged along at 2,555 words yesterday and cracked the 46k mark. The end is near!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats everyone on your word counts!  And The Night of Writing Dangerously was a HOOT!  If you ever have a chance, go!  There is a train that leaves from Los Angeles on Friday filled with NaNo writers and they do word wars and challenges the whole way up.  Then there is a write-in at one of the fancy schmancy hotel bars (I think it was at the Palace this year...?).  NaNo-ers take over the city and go on tours together and bunk at local hostels and just have an all around great time.  It is so neat.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i've been totally MIA, and have hardly looked at my Nano page. Had to have surprise surgery this month, so November just went all to hell. Maybe next year.  i'm so impressed with the word counts!!!!!!!!!!  fantastic.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Anne Frasier said:


> i've been totally MIA, and have hardly looked at my Nano page. Had to have surprise surgery this month, so November just went all to hell. Maybe next year. i'm so impressed with the word counts!!!!!!!!!! fantastic.


Oh no! Hope you are recovering nicely.

5,700-ish words today, bringing my short mystery novel to a close at just over 52,000 words. Victory! 

The choice of the story for this contest has an interesting background. I've gone through several "I think I'll write a novel now" phases over the past *cough*twenty years*cough*, most of which got no further than typing "Chapter 1", and then daydreaming about appearances on Oprah ("Yes, Oprah, it was a thrill to hear from my agent about my books passing the Harry Potter series for worldwide sales..."). A few got me far enough to type "Chapter 2" before I'd decide I had no idea what I was doing and stopped.

This story, back in those days, was different. I'd gotten past Chapter 2. And Chapter 5. And maybe even Chapter 10. 70-80 pages of text written. And...then I hit a roadblock. I had no idea how to progress the story, how to reveal the key twists and turns, how to get to a satisfying ending. I tried for a bit...and eventually gave up (boo! never quit!). The story sat on a virtual shelf for years, and honestly, I don't even know where it is now. Probably where all those missing socks go...

Fast forward to the present day. First novel: done and doing well on Amazon. Sequel? Draft written, going through editing. Prequel? Draft written, will go through the editing grinder when the sequel is complete. And my drafts were written quickly; 3-5 weeks for 80k words on average for the two novels (the prequel's a novella). 50k in 30 days wasn't daunting; I've maintained a faster pace twice already. But could I now actually get this story down on paper without getting stuck? I had the confidence to try.

And...I did it. The story's not perfect, and if I ever decide to come back to it, it will take a hefty bit of editing and a lot of polishing. But the draft is done, the story is told (however poorly), and I can cross off finishing that blasted mystery from my bucket list.

It's been fun, and I'm looking forward to going through this process again next year. But only if Kate ships me some of those cupcakes.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Feel better, Anne.  And I hope you can still enjoy the holidays.

Congratulations, Alex!! That is so exciting. And thank you for sharing your story. It's so inspiring to hear (and see) writers go after these big projects like you have. Super cool!! I do hope you return to your mystery story and share. 

Word count yesterday: 5502 WIP: 89312

Hoping to get a lot done today and finish my NaNo baby tomorrow!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, writers!

We have a very NaNoWriMo holiday over here, all the orphaned writers who can't go home for the holiday (my kids spend it with their dad.)

So after eating turkey, we all do word wars and write. It will be a productive day!


----------



## CarlG (Sep 16, 2012)

A productive Thanksgiving and post-holiday write as put me over *57K *(of my 100K estimated WIP). And there I shall rest and probably finish for the month, as I have other business to attend to.

Happily I've done this with 17 days of actual writing since the beginning of the month. My best production ever, and the draft is not half-bad. Still around 43% of it to be written, so it's forward, ho, as soon as I can go again.

Definitely my next novel for release, in 2013.

Best wishes to all writing NaNo novels!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

for those who already reached 50K, don't forget to validate from the 25th onward. You might have already reached the count but without the validation after the 25th it is useless.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Another 2,020. I took three days off, mostly due to Life. The break didn't help me, but these things are unavoidable. Still, if I can keep going with 2K per day until Friday, I'll still squeak past the finish line.


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

In the last 24 hours I put down 8K. I'm on pace to actually finish this thing. It'll be a short novel, barely squeaking past the 50K goal, but that's why I chose this particular story to get out of my head for Nano. I'm very happy tonight and congrats to all those who are already winners.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

What happens to all of these stories?


----------



## CarlG (Sep 16, 2012)

Revolution said:


> What happens to all of these stories?


Many get finished and edited and become published novels, either by the author or by other publishers.

Others molder in trunks and dresser drawers, some to be discovered by bookographers after the author dies, some to become linings for hamster cages, gerbil habitats, and what have you.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

I have done 44354 up to today. But as I did not intend to do it this year did not enter officially (epic fail) life got in the way a bit this year, so some late nights.

The book will need some serious editing I suspect. But it will be published eventually.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

2,160 today. It's sloooowly getting closer, although I will be nowhere near done when I hit 50K.

All of my NaNo novels have ended up being published. Some have had a longer road to get there than others, but all of them made it eventually.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

So am I the only slowpoke who's taking all 30 days to cross the finish line? Oh, well.

Another 2K today. The WIP may hit 50K tomorrow, but I probably won't get to 50K for NaNo until Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

kiazishiru said:


> for those who already reached 50K, don't forget to validate from the 25th onward. You might have already reached the count but without the validation after the 25th it is useless.


Am I blind? I can't find or come up with helpful search results regarding validation. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thx!

Yesterday I met one of my two personal NaNo goals. Wanted to write 100,000 words for NaNo and complete my WIP. Now I'm hoping to finish this book today. It just doesn't seem to want to end. Lol Guess it's time to force the characters to resolve their problems and conclude this sucker! Not celebrating Thanksgiving helped me chug along, and yesterday I had a nice WC of 10390.

Everyone who is still chugging to get to that 50k you CAN do it!!! Got a NaNo group email the other day saying some even hash out the last 30k in the last day. . Impressive and encouraging. Everyone's looking great and it's been so much fun to be a part of this thread and group! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Savannah_Page said:


> Am I blind? I can't find or come up with helpful search results regarding validation. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thx!


I can't see it now, but I believe if you go on the Stats tab, there's a link to click right by the latest word count update you've entered. Click that, and you'll get a window where you paste in your manuscript that the site will check to confirm that you've hit the word count goal.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm done! (Okay, the book isn't done, but...) I love Scrivener, but this is one place where it really fell down on the job. Going by its word count, I thought I had about 5K still to go, but it turns out I was already past the finish line.

So now I'm listening to "Beautiful Day" and drinking wine.

Yay.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I am nowhere near done, but after a long Tday break I was back at it today. Another 1500 words, which is still good for me, but I do have a hard time working when my husband is on vacation and goofing off all day.

Huge congrats to everyone who's done or near done! I have the satisfaction of knowing that I've gotten more done each of the (three) times I've done NaNo, and that each time my daily count has gotten stronger. I do think it's like a writing muscle, getting a little stronger every time I push it harder. My creativity used to be a teeny tiny pool on any given day. Now it's still tiny, but less teeny 



CarlG said:


> Others molder in trunks and dresser drawers, some to be discovered by bookographers after the author dies, some to become linings for hamster cages, gerbil habitats, and what have you.


I find that pixels are a little sharp for my cat's litter boxes, alas.


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

2820 today, roughly 45K overall. Still on pace to win!


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

8000 words in three days. 

At 38,000 words now.

Dang that family vacation, lost a week early on and now it's going to be a sprint all the way to the finish line.

(Do these words count?)


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

ajalbrinck said:


> I can't see it now, but I believe if you go on the Stats tab, there's a link to click right by the latest word count update you've entered. Click that, and you'll get a window where you paste in your manuscript that the site will check to confirm that you've hit the word count goal.


Thanks. I see it now. 

To everyone still chugging away, you can do it!!!!! Two more days. Go after those words and get them done!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

How's everyone doing? Congrats to all who've won already!

I'm at 19395 after today, which means I'll top 20k, maybe 21k after all. The first time I did NaNo I hit under 12,000. The second time 17,000. This time even more. 

Working those writing muscles, that's what it's all about. And I'm going to keep working on this novel, so perhaps I'll see some of you in the 1000 words a day topic when this is over.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Just a few minutes ago, I won the competition with 103,185 words to my name!


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats everyone!  I've been laid up (and not in a good way, lol), so I couldn't Nano this year, but a big well done to everyone!!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

29 days... 121,927 words... NaNo WIP done!

This was my first NaNo and I wanted to complete it, as well as double it at 100k, which would mean an entire book from start to finish so I could have a little NaNo baby. To celebrate the finish I drank an _extra_ cup of tea today and I bought two winter sweaters. May not sound like much, but it's enough for me.  (And, yes, I enjoyed an old episode of The Office.)

Congrats to everyone who has won! And to those who are racing to the finish line, YOU CAN DO IT!!!

It's been a fun thread here. Looking forward to it again next year. Cheerio and happy holidays!


----------



## Katy MN (Jan 4, 2012)

FINISHED!!!!!  With just a couple of hours to spare!  I cannot wait to completely relax this weekend and not turn on my laptop once!


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

DONE! 54,609. *Sigh*
Congrats to all.


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Winner!

I made it over the line with 50,012 words according to NaNo's count.

This was a really great experience for me as a first timer.

Congrats to all, not only who won but to everyone who really wrote as much as they could, even if it wasn't 50K.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Winner! Winner! Chicken dinner! WOOOO!!! Congrats to everyone who participated. It was a great November!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who made it! Woohoo! And congrats to everyone who got lots of words down, whether you "won" or not. 

I finished a week or so ago. Added another 5k or so in re-writes to another project so ended up with 64,813 NaNo words total this year. This thread was a lot of fun, thanks everyone for sticking with it!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Darnit, I won this year!  Glad to have that under my belt, finally.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Did I win? No. But I wrote 32,000 words in 15 days. I reckon that's not bad for someone who can only do 3 hours a day anyway. So now I have somewhere between 90,000 and 120,000 words of the third book in my trilogy... not sure yet, I haven't put all the Nano stuff into the masterfile.

So as Droopy says, "I am very, very happy."

Cheers

MTM


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I ended up writing 77,200 words of my NaNo novel in November.  I also wrote a novelette and a half at the same time, so my November total is 107,000.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

I finished NaNoWriMo yesterday at 92,437 words into my sci-fi novel, Deneb.


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, some of your numbers are amazing! 100k+!

For me: 42,000, I lost... This was my first Nano and I learned not to get behind early on. Oh well, there's always next year.

At least I'm half way done with book 3 in my series now!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I ended at 20,292 total, more than in either of my last two attempts, so I'm quite satisfied. That's about a quarter of what I estimate this book will be, so several months of work ahead for sure. Actually, I saw this line being passed around on Twitter, and it's certainly true for me:  "Being a writer is like having homework every day for the rest of your life." 

I enjoyed this NaNo a lot. Thanks for keeping the thread going.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations, everyone!  One of the best things about NaNo, win or lose, is the practice or writing every day, even if you don't make the word count goal. See you all next year


----------

